# Solar stocks - when will Australia wake up?



## sunboy (11 March 2006)

When will Australia will wake up. The solar stocks are so cheap as nowhere else I guess. The sun is our future. I hope the stock owner will now realise the chance of several stocks. My absolute favorite is Solar Energy Solco Ltd. The fair value of the stock is about 3 $. I have contact to guys from Germany, Austria and Sweden and they can ´t understand, why the solar stocks are deeply ignored. We should start a solar invasion. The best moment is now, because perhaps in the summer it would be too late. I bought 100.000 stocks of Solco yesterday and the results of the last half year will come next week. From 2004 to 2005 they increased their revenue by 358%. Incredible.


----------



## son of baglimit (11 March 2006)

is this a ramp ? some would say i'd know - thats why i'm asking.


----------



## michael_selway (11 March 2006)

sunboy said:
			
		

> When will Australia will wake up. The solar stocks are so cheap as nowhere else I guess. The sun is our future. I hope the stock owner will now realise the chance of several stocks. My absolute favorite is Solar Energy Solco Ltd. The fair value of the stock is about 3 $. I have contact to guys from Germany, Austria and Sweden and they can ´t understand, why the solar stocks are deeply ignored. We should start a solar invasion. The best moment is now, because perhaps in the summer it would be too late. I bought 100.000 stocks of Solco yesterday and the results of the last half year will come next week. From 2004 to 2005 they increased their revenue by 358%. Incredible.




do u mean SOO? what other solar stocks are there? DYE etc?

thx

MS


----------



## laurie (11 March 2006)

sunboy
have you any experience with solar panels! for e.g.

At 15% efficiency 10 panels each measuring 1 meter by 1 meter would power 1.5 bars on an electric heater. 20 panels would power an electric kettle.  This of course assumes that the sun is shining

cheers laurie


----------



## taurus (11 March 2006)

laurie said:
			
		

> sunboy
> have you any experience with solar panels! for e.g.
> 
> At 15% efficiency 10 panels each measuring 1 meter by 1 meter would power 1.5 bars on an electric heater. 20 panels would power an electric kettle.  This of course assumes that the sun is shining
> ...




That was always my view of solar....but Dyesol are fiddling around with new solar tech aren't they?  Seem to be doing big things.  I don't know enough about them tbh, but their share price has certainly been moving skywards a bit


----------



## Julia (11 March 2006)

I can comment on solar pool heating.  I have 150% of the pool's surface area on north facing roof.  When in full sun it will raise the water temperature by more than one degree per hour for a 50,000 litre pool.  That is more than twice as efficient as an electric heat pump which costs megabucks to run as against virtually nil running costs for the solar system.  So imo the solar system is extremely effective.  People who say it "doesn't work" simply haven't put enough of the collector tubing on the roof.  I've seen about 40% of the pool surface area on a roof and of course it doesn't work.

It seems crazy to me that we don't make more use of the sun in a country like OZ.

Having said that, I'm not about to jump into any share as a result of someone's ramping them.

Julia


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 March 2006)

Solar thermal or solar photovoltaic?

Solar thermal as in producing heat for household hot water, heating swimming pools, heating buildings (yes it's possible with proper design) etc. It's also possible to convert ANY source of reasonable grade heat sufficient to produce steam into electricity. 

Indeed this is exactly how coal-fired and nuclear (and biomass, most oil-fired and older gas-fired) power stations work. Burning fuel or nuclear reaction produces heat to produce steam which spins the turbine to turn the alternator = electricity. Only difference with solar thermal electricity (or nuclear versus coal etc) is the source of heat.

Another form of solar thermal energy is to use the heat to create natural convection currents via a tall "chimney". Simply hot air rushing up the "chimney" drawing air in the bottom. The exact same principle as how an open fire "draws" smoke up the chimney and air into the fireplace (and the reason why open fires are incredibly inefficient and resource hungry as a means of heating - they suck huge volumes of cold air into the house to replace that drawn up the chimney). In the case of solar you just install wind turbines at the base to take advantage of constant wind. A conventional (albeit very large) greenhouse warms the air and with proper design it will run day and night (though output falls at night but then so does electricity demand). In practice it's like a hydro scheme run backwards using hot air instead of water. Note that the industry prefers the term "tower" instead of "chimney" to make it clear that it's a clean technology with no smoke.

Solar photovoltaic as in "solar panels" which convert sunlight directly into electricity. These are far more expensive (both $ and resources consumed) than solar thermal technologies for equivalent energy production. I don't have the figures in front of me but some time ago Hydro Tasmania calculated the total fossil fuels consumed in the life cycle of practically every available power production technology. Bottom line is that hydro is the winner with wind coming a close second. Wave, geothermal, tidal etc (in which Hydro Tasmania has no vested interest) are not far behind. But solar photovoltaic has a pretty big environmental impact due to the enormous amounts of fossil fuel energy used in production of the panels. The overall impact wasn't a great deal less than a best efficiency (available technology) fossil fuel power station from memory. 

Given the financial and resource costs I personally think solar thermal is the way to go for using solar energy in the absence of a truly dramatic improvement in solar photovoltaic technology.

It's worth noting that hydro, wind, wave, biomass, tidal etc are all indirect means of using solar energy. In a technical sense coal, oil and gas are a form of stored solar energy but in this context they're best referred to as non-renewable fossil fuels.

If you are interested in using solar energy at home then don't forget that the point is to reduce the use of conventional energy sources (electricity, gas, oil, wood, coal) rather than using solar energy per se.

For hot water the basic options you have are electricity (off-peak or continuous supply), natural gas, LPG, oil (rarely used in Australia), solid fuel (wood, coal), heat pumps (which use electricity but not much of it compared to conventional electric heating) and solar which will usually require boosting by one of the above means.

Depending on your location and usage, the most efficient option will usually be either (listed in no particular order) solar with electric boost, solar with gas boost, heat pump or continuous flow natural gas. I left solid fuel off that list since for most it's not really an option but it certainly does work. Off-peak electricity is cheap but not efficient in a technical sense (though it works fine in that the shower will be hot as long as the tank is properly sized).

Be aware that under some circumstances solar with electric boost is well down the list. It depends on climate and whether or not you have access to mains gas. Assuming you buy a commercial system then in general, if gas is an option the most efficient system will be solar with a gas booster. If gas is not an option (LPG is rather expensive so I wouldn't use if for water heating if you've got either mains gas or mains electricity at a reasonable price) then in cooler climates go for a heat pump and in warmer climates go for solar with electric boost. For intermittent or highly variable use continuous flow gas (just gas, not solar at all) is likely to be the best option.  

For houshold heating the first rule is to minimise the need. If it's an existing house then this basically means insulation and not leaving windows open unnecessarily etc. With a new house you have more options for passive solar design which in many climates means you will need no heating at all. But for most people the most efficient option will be either a heat pump (reverse cycle air conditioner), gas, or solid fuel burned in a proper wood heater or pellet fire (not an open fire or "pot belly" stove). 

For swimming pools certainly go solar IMO even in cool climates such as Tasmania (not that private pools are common in Tas...). As for the boosting, either a heat pump or natural gas will be the most efficient in most cases although if solar is going to provide the vast majority of the heat then direct electric boosting on the off-peak rate would be acceptable. Any form of non-solar pool heating will be expensive to run and an an all-electric system (not a heat pump) on the continuous tariff might literally send you broke. 

Note that I'm taking about technical (and environmental) efficiency and not cost. The most efficient isn't necessarily the cheapest. I'm happy to answer personal questions on the subject but suggest posting them somewhere (separate thread?) rather than a PM so that everyone who is interested can read the answers.


----------



## sunboy (15 March 2006)

This is definitely no ramp. I only point out that solco is stock with a potential of 1000% in the  next months. If you look at dyesol, be aware that dyesol is not successful and interesting as Solco and look at the stock price. There is a huge gap. Solco must have a value of 0,50 - 1,50. That ´s a fact. Visit the homepage and realise it.


----------



## sunboy (22 March 2006)

So Australia, it ´s your turn to bring Solco to the stock price that should be. No other stock in Australia in this sector has more chances than solco. On 23th there will be a new deal in Africa, a new milestone for this company. What is Dyesol? Solco is future!!


----------



## el_ninj0 (22 March 2006)

sunboy said:
			
		

> So Australia, it ´s your turn to bring Solco to the stock price that should be. No other stock in Australia in this sector has more chances than solco. On 23th there will be a new deal in Africa, a new milestone for this company. What is Dyesol? Solco is future!!




There is no action on this one today sunboy, considering there is a big in in africa going down tommorow according to you, wouldn't you expect to see quite a bit going on?


----------



## sunboy (28 March 2006)

The date for the deal was set back, but will come in the next weeks.This information comes from a solco official. The goal of the stock price is still 1 $ for the next six months. Let ´s go.


----------



## b15h (28 March 2006)

Thank you Smurf for a good post. Very informative. I was going to post on this thread about all the research I’ve done on renewable energy but I think it would be more appropriate to start a new thread. Until then put these key words into google and you’ll get an idea of what I’ve found:

solar thermal parabolic array
solar thermal fresnel array
Solar power tower   <-- these are awesome. The heat transfer fluid is molten salt at around 1000 deg C.
“sun ball” <-- this was on the ABC’s  New Inventors.
Solar dish sterling engine
Triple junction photovoltaic


----------



## sunboy (7 April 2006)

I can ´t believe that Australia is so old-fashioned. In Germany and Canada, the companies in the Water-Solar-Field with a revenue of Solco, have a stock price of 0,80 Euro. I don ´t know why this stock is so cheap. Wake up. Solar is future. And if you are buying, what you should, don ´t sell within 3 days. Stay long and get the 600 %. Solco is more profitable  and much cheaper than Dyesol. Why is Dyesol so expensive, there is no substance. Change to Solco and if you are not convinced check the homepage news. Bye


----------



## mlennox (7 April 2006)

sunboy said:
			
		

> I can ´t believe that Australia is so old-fashioned. In Germany and Canada, the companies in the Water-Solar-Field with a revenue of Solco, have a stock price of 0,80 Euro. I don ´t know why this stock is so cheap. Wake up. Solar is future. And if you are buying, what you should, don ´t sell within 3 days. Stay long and get the 600 %. Solco is more profitable  and much cheaper than Dyesol. Why is Dyesol so expensive, there is no substance. Change to Solco and if you are not convinced check the homepage news. Bye




Bye.


----------



## noirua (7 April 2006)

Solar Energy is expensive to set up and many are standing by hoping for big Government hand outs at some stage. Technology will move ahead, cutting prices and improving the efficiency of the systems. 
Probably best to wait, unless you have bundles of cash or have a " mind set " as far as putting in green technology is concerned.


----------



## michael_selway (9 April 2006)

noirua said:
			
		

> Solar Energy is expensive to set up and many are standing by hoping for big Government hand outs at some stage. Technology will move ahead, cutting prices and improving the efficiency of the systems.
> Probably best to wait, unless you have bundles of cash or have a " mind set " as far as putting in green technology is concerned.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200603/s1605734.htm

*Solar-thermal power touted as energy solution*
By science reporter Sarah Clarke

*Australian scientists have developed a new way of producing electricity, which could provide all of Australia's electricity needs in 2020.*

It has been developed by mixing solar energy, heat and natural gas.

In the search to find a cleaner, more efficient form of power, scientists at the Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) have developed what is called solar-thermal energy.

Two hundred mirrors track the sun, and focus the sun's rays towards a tower. 

The heat can reach temperatures of more than 1000 degrees Celsius, producing 500 kilowatts of power. 

This is then mixed with natural gas and water to produce a renewable energy. 

Wes Stein from the CSIRO says the new development could provide for Australia's future energy needs. 

*"It would only require about 50 kilometres by 50 kilometres in the centre of Australia somewhere to provide all of Australia's electricity needs in 2020," he said.*

"That's not very much of Australia."

http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200603/r79335_227803.asx (video)


----------



## sti396 (10 April 2006)

DYESOL used to be called STA/STI. They were trading insolvent for year or so before they decided to change their name and put out another prospectus. 

The companies owners are in it for themselves. Once they make their money, thats it. Last year there was at least a cpl of months employees werent paid, because the company had no money. However the directors had plenty, son STILL went to Grammar, family STILL went of world trips. Employees were 'promised' shares in the new [dyesol] prospectus in a bid to keep them on for working for nothing. 

Now the directors have made their money through the conference they gave a month or so ago and dyesol's share price soared, just watch the company go flat and youll here nothing much from DYESOL within the year in sure.


----------



## noirua (10 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200603/s1605734.htm
> 
> *Solar-thermal power touted as energy solution*
> By science reporter Sarah Clarke
> ...




Said very quickly, 50Km by 50km in the whole of Australia seems pretty small, BUT, this is 2,500 square kilometres and would require massive infrastructure costing an absolute fortune.


----------



## sunboy (11 April 2006)

Today we will get 0,30. The next financial report will be great. Don ´t forget, the fair value is 1 $. We are on a run!!


----------



## sunboy (12 April 2006)

New directors were announced, which want to bring Solco to the top. With the new high potential directors, Solco is now ready for the run towards a new record year. The conditions are set, now the stock price has to increase fundementally.


----------



## noirua (12 April 2006)

sunboy said:
			
		

> New directors were announced, which want to bring Solco to the top. With the new high potential directors, Solco is now ready for the run towards a new record year. The conditions are set, now the stock price has to increase fundementally.




Solar Pumping sales were down and Solco seem to make little profit. I don't doubt the companies ambitions and laudability, however, how can they expand rapidly without Government backing?


----------



## sunboy (13 April 2006)

The concept of Solco is clear and there are serious objectives now with the influence of the new directors. Solco don ´t need the government, they are international wide spread and the product placement in new markets is very successful (at the moment in Africa). It ´s better to read this interview from yesterday. The stock price will increase with this management-very obvious.



12.04.2006

Solco Ltd's Directors have been interviewed by Corporatefile.com.au on Solco's corporate strategy. This is a record of the interview.
corporatefile.com.au

Solco Ltd announced last week the resignation of the Managing Director, Duncan Stone, "because of conflicts with the Board over the business direction of the Company". Can you confirm that the disagreement was over acquisition strategy?


Chairman Robin Forbes

The Board’s prime objective is for Solco to be profitable as soon as possible. Whilst Choice Electrics and the Solco Manufacturing Systems (SMS) international business are profitable, the solar pumping and hot water businesses are underperforming and require management focus. This needs to be addressed before we embark upon the next stage of the acquisition program, such as that Duncan proposed. While we have many growth opportunities, acquisitions at this time distract management and we need to get back to basics in the short term and focus on good growth opportunities in the existing businesses.

Our shareholders not only expect us to access the blue sky potential of our decentralised sustainable solar power and water solutions for underdeveloped communities, but also to deliver profits and dividends. We’re very much focused on achieving these two goals in concert and the strategic review that we’ve been undertaking for some time will help us deliver them.


corporatefile.com.au

Is the vision of becoming a global leader in the distribution of decentralised sustainable water and power solutions still a strategic growth pillar?
Chairman Robin Forbes

Yes, we continue to see significant potential to build an international distribution network for our products such as the solar pumps, water purification systems and solar lighting, from the foundation of existing relationships with our SMS licensees. However we want it to be a cautious, balanced expansion that’s focussed on the most prospective markets. We’re actively marketing in Africa at the moment.


corporatefile.com.au

How will you achieve market penetration in the underdeveloped countries of Asia and Africa? Is funding available for your products?
Chairman Robin Forbes

The key to reducing poverty in developing countries, such as those in Africa, is to give the communities control over their supply of power and water. By providing self sustainable water and power solutions that use the resources at their disposal, instead of reliance on imports, living standards can be improved. Our successful clean water purification projects in Sri Lanka and The Maldives and our water pump and home lighting projects in East Timor are proof, plus our recent visits to Africa confirm, that we have those solutions.

There is significant funding available through the initiatives of the G8 and the UN’s Millennium Development Goals programme as well as programs sponsored by the World Bank, national governments and major industrial companies to empower local communities in developing countries.

We’ll access these markets through our SMS licensees and also through new initiatives, such as selling to a government agency or a mining company that has a charter to make a contribution to the local community. Our licensee in Mauritius has good connections in Africa which will help open the market for us and has been helpful in other areas as well.


corporatefile.com.au

What scope is there to improve performance in your current businesses? What will be your operational focus?


Non-Executive Director John Beech

We’re planning to structure the business into two divisions; Power, which is the national Choice Electrics solar power products distributor, based in Brisbane, and Water, which is based in Perth. Water includes Hot Water Systems, Solar Pumping and the SMS business.

Choice, with an annual turnover of $9 million, is a disciplined, profitable business which has grown steadily over the last 23 years. While we acquired Choice in March 2005, it has not been fully integrated into the Solco businesses.

We’ve set up an executive group, including Choice managers, to manage and integrate the strategy of the two business units, to improve operational disciplines and communications. Already Choice management has had some valuable input into the West Australian Water operations.

The executive group is focusing on refining our Solar Pumping and Hot Water System business models to ensure our products are targeted at the markets with the greatest potential. Our Pumping strategy needs to be more focused on selling to industry. We need to integrate our pump and hot water sales in Australia, particularly on the east coast, where we may be able to leverage Choice’s disciplined business systems and extensive distribution network of over 150 dealers. We need to consider adopting the Choice process of selling products in kit form for customer installation which is more efficient and flexible than the customised engineering and installation of the Solco products.

The strategic review has also put group overheads, which have been too high, and working capital management, under scrutiny. We decided in late 2005 to outsource parts of our manufacturing and we may be able to make greater savings by additional outsourcing assembly closer to regional markets. We need to reduce our freight costs.

The Hot Water Systems business needs to focus more narrowly on the markets in Australia where we are most competitive, such as areas which are frost prone, have poor water characteristics and low and medium water pressures rather than competing with the leaders in the mass market across the product range. Our research indicates that the opportunities overseas are much greater and therefore our best option may be to invest more in marketing our SMS licenses and related businesses.


corporatefile.com.au

The Solar Hot Water and the Solar Pumping divisions made losses in the December 2005 half year. What factors contributed to these losses and what is the outlook for these businesses?


Non-Executive Director John Beech

Both businesses failed to reach sales budgets and our overheads were too high. The Solar Hot Water division felt the drop in government rebates to new home owners and also suffered from low margins reflecting a long term contract with a major builder that predates our acquisition of Solco. There were also redundancy costs arising from the move to outsource assembly and reduce overheads.

While there’s been an improvement in hot water sales in the March quarter and the low margin contract has finished, the world wide shortage of photo voltaic cells has been a problem. Production costs, however, will be lower in the current half year.

Solar pumping sales to the rural sector have been impacted by mild summer weather conditions.


corporatefile.com.au

Growth by acquisitions has been one of the three pillars driving Solco’s strategy. Given the recent management change, can you provide an update of your acquisition policy?


Non-Executive Director John Beech

There are a number of companies that we’ve identified that would fit well with our operations, particularly the Water Division, some of which are not big acquisitions. It may not be long before our revenues and profit base are sufficiently strong enough to justify activating a modest acquisition strategy.


corporatefile.com.au

Mr David Richardson, a former senior executive of the large engineering firm WorleyParsons Ltd, was appointed to the Board in February. What was the rationale for his appointment?


Chairman Robin Forbes

David has a strong strategic and operational business background with experience in global markets which will be important to the ongoing development and successful execution of Solco’s strategy to become a major participant in the global sustainable energy and water market. He’s very focused on the bottom line.

He has a track record of profitably managing his own start up business and growing it to be a very significant enterprise within a public company which will enable him to support our chief executive.


corporatefile.com.au

What are your plans for filling the role of Managing Director?


Chairman Robin Forbes

We need a chief executive to closely manage profit growth in our Power and Water divisions and also to develop growth opportunities, whether by acquisition or building on the opportunities to develop existing businesses. While John Cooper, General Manager of Choice Electrics, is filling the role temporarily, we don’t want him to be distracted from taking advantage of several significant short term opportunities for growing Choice. We expect to announce a replacement for Duncan soon.


corporatefile.com.au

Thank you, Robin and John.

For more information about Solco Limited, visit www.solco.com.au or contact Robin Forbes on (08) 9268 2813 or John Beech on 0400 10 3675.


----------



## noirua (13 April 2006)

Solco really needs a rights issue or a number of share placings to raise cash. That would help them on the acquisition front.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 April 2006)

Just had a look at the Solco web site. Interesting products but the web site is VERY lacking where it comes to actually pushing sales of the product. I looked at the water heaters mainly.

To be blunt, it looks like the site was put together by a bunch of people who have meetings to "define the process" or "form a committee". In other words, people who know nothing useful in a technical sense. It's pretty basic to state things like the capacity of the water heaters as that is absolutely basic info on the product that practically any purchaser would want to know. Even those without a clue as to how a water heater actually works would generally want to know what the capacity of the storage tank is.

Lack of technical and layman's terms "product selection" info is alarm bell number 1 for me.

Number two is having the share price displayed prominently on the home page. The share price is the LEAST important thing as far as purchasers of the product are concerned and yet it is the only meaningful factual detail they are able to supply. But it's irrelevant to most.

Overall I'm very enthusiastic about renewable energy, particularly solar water heating. Some of the products made by Solco look decent and innovative (especially the polymer solar HWS). But the web site looks decidedly like the aim is to push up the share price rather than actually selling the products and run a profitable business. An awful lot of "spin" and too little detail IMO. For that reason I'm wary of the company as a long term investment (though it might be good for trading short term) to say the least.

I suggest that as far as selling water heaters is concerned, Solco ought to take a look at the web sites of rivals such as www.rheem.com.au which provide plenty of easily accessible information for consumers.


----------



## sunboy (18 April 2006)

I want to admit, that 70% off all greater companies made the stock price visible on the homepage. That ´s normal and very informative to see this on the first sight. If you want to get informations about the technics, write an email to solco and you will get an answer within one day.
Solco will rule because renewable energy is just at the beginning in Australia and the products have a high standard and innovation. Don ´t forget, this month Solco will announce the results of the last quarter. Stay long!!


----------



## sunboy (24 April 2006)

Read this and realize the potential of Solco:

--------------------------------------------------------------
This story was printed from ZDNet News, 21.04.2006
located at http://news.zdnet.com
--------------------------------------------------------------

Oz homeowners following the solar road
By Reuters
URL: http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9595_22-6063957.html

Australian homeowners are setting the price for the government\'s mandate to produce more green energy by snapping up solar water heaters and selling the credit they get to more reticent power firms.

With Australia resisting any cap-and-trade scheme or carbon emissions limits after opting out of the Kyoto protocol, the $100 million market in renewable energy certificates (RECs) is the closest the nation comes to trading green power.

About 120,000 Australians have registered solar hot water heaters to earn RECs, which can be sold to power retailers responsible for meeting the government\'s mandatory renewable energy target of 9,500 gigawatt hours--about 2 percent of expected generation capacity--by 2010.

The enthusiasm for solar water heaters means the target will be reached well before time, while the growing number of users, usually selling their RECs through agents, mean they have an unusual influence over spot REC pricing, now around A$25 ($19).

"It\'s quite unique to Australia that you have the small guy involved in driving the price," said David Rossiter, Australia\'s Renewable Energy Regulator. "They\'re a fast-growing group and are second only to hydro in terms of REC registration so far."

Spot REC prices have fallen about 30 percent over the past year as retailers such as The Australian Gas Light Co. and Origin Energy invest in their own renewable generation. But analysts say long-term contract prices for RECs still range between A$20 and A$40 ($15 and $30) depending on volume and timing.

The market is minuscule compared with the multibillion-dollar European carbon credits market, which this week touched record peaks as oil prices hit highs, encouraging generators to burn more emissions-intensive cheap coal and then seek credits to meet more onerous limits than Australia\'s.

About 20 percent of the 15 million RECs generated to date have come from water heaters. But they represent a proportionately higher share of certificates in the market as hydro or wind units tend to be tied to retailers looking to grow their own RECs.

The renewable energy scheme was introduced in 2001, requiring electricity retailers to include renewables in their power portfolios or buy RECs. The value of RECs has supported a mushrooming in wind-powered generation schemes in particular.

Australia\'s sunny days--an average of more than 300 per year--and expansive spaces make it a natural hotbed for solar power.

"Our climate is very conducive to solar energy," said Bill Parker of the Australia New Zealand Solar Energy Society. "There\'s a lot to be gained from harnessing passive solar potential and using the sun to heat our water and our homes."

New homes in most Australian states must now be fitted with some form of solar hot water technology, while--in addition to RECs--there are state-based price discount incentives for someone looking to install a heater in an older property.

Most systems, made by companies such as Australia\'s Solco, Edwards or Beasley Hot Water Solutions and Rheem Manufacturing Co. of the United States, use unobtrusive solar roof tubes or panels linked directly to hot water storage tanks.

Peter Meloy of New South Wales first fitted his roof with solar tubes that garner the sun\'s rays to meet all his hot water needs, and he\'s since moved up to a more advanced photo-voltaic system that, on sunny days, can help him generate a surplus of electricity that he sells back to the grid.

"I never expect to pay for power again. Photo-voltaics are more expensive so they\'re not for everyone, but it\'s a talking point when you can say to friends that you actually sell electricity back into the grid," said Meloy.

But enthusiasm from homeowners dreaming of self-sufficiency has not been matched by the power industry, which remains deeply tied to dirtier--but cheaper--coal-fired plants to generate more than 80 percent of Australia\'s electricity.

Uncertainty about the long-term policy on carbon emission caps as well as volatility in REC pricing can mean buying RECs, rather than directly investing in renewable generation, is the most feasible alternative for all but the largest retailers.

Last year the government extended its renewable energy target to 2020, but it has been criticized for its refusal to raise the 9,500 gigawatt-threshold to reflect growing energy demand.

"The mandatory scheme was innovative," said Ian MacGill, senior lecturer at the Center for Energy and Environmental Markets at the University of New South Wales.

"But higher targets are needed to show real commitment to renewable energy and the environment."

Story Copyright  © 2006 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved.


----------



## noirua (24 April 2006)

sunboy said:
			
		

> When will Australia will wake up. The solar stocks are so cheap as nowhere else I guess. The sun is our future. I hope the stock owner will now realise the chance of several stocks. My absolute favorite is Solar Energy Solco Ltd. The fair value of the stock is about 3 $. I have contact to guys from Germany, Austria and Sweden and they can ´t understand, why the solar stocks are deeply ignored. We should start a solar invasion. The best moment is now, because perhaps in the summer it would be too late. I bought 100.000 stocks of Solco yesterday and the results of the last half year will come next week. From 2004 to 2005 they increased their revenue by 358%. Incredible.




Solco looks very much like a stock of the future. Very much a long term hold and may not do that much with new technology allowing better use of sub-bitumous coals and lignite. Holders may well have to stump up a lot more cash on rights issues to get the company into open water. Good luck anyway


----------



## sunboy (23 May 2006)

All solar stocks are falling but solco is keeping stable and will raise further. There is a high potential, solco will now run.


----------



## sunboy (17 June 2006)

As a logical consequence two famous stock letters in Australia have predicted a high performance for the next weeks ( market outperformer) and they  predicted a stock price of 0,85$ and 1,45$ for the next half a year. The value of solco is definitely too low considering the revenue, market situation and signed contracts for delivering solar pumps and further solar technique for water clean-up and warming. The result: strong buy. I have long waited for this week but now it will start.


----------



## Jadefox (17 June 2006)

Sunboy,

The stock may well move up to those price levels - but you may also be making one of the classic trading mistakes - ie believing in a stock. 
You can't will the price up. You have fallen in love with the SOO.
The value of your 100,000 shares bought in March has hardly changed.
Meanwhile, an entry on a clear ZFX breakout in March could have yielded
a %50 plus gain.

Have you worked out when you would exit if the price stays flat?

Good luck with it anyway. I'm also a fan of alternative energy stocks but would look for clear signs of strength (technical) before entering.


----------



## sunboy (3 July 2006)

I hope we follow Germany this week. If we do so, we should reach 0,50 $ this week, then we would be on the same level as dyesol and that is justified. THis week strong buy, Australia and Germany should go side by side.
Good week solcofans


----------



## sunboy (4 July 2006)

The first step is done. 14% yesterday, we are on the best way to 0,50. This week news should come through, for example the contract in Africa should be finished. Germany is in love with SOlco at the moment. The volume is very high and as cheap as now the stock won ´t be for the next years. This morning high orders are in the market. I guess it is the last chance on the way to 1 $. I know stocks in the same field which have a 600% higher stock price than Solco and the hype is still going go. This is the stock of July.


----------



## Jadefox (19 July 2006)

Sunboy,

Are you still holding?


----------



## sunboy (20 July 2006)

Yes, I am still holding, because I am convinced of this stock. Solco was pushed in Germany two weeks ago and than within two days the selling occured of the community of this push letter. From this actions the sell pressure appeared. Solco is a interesting company and after a normalization-we don ´t need any push action- we will reach again 0,24$. By means of a profit next year we could reach 0,60$ but it takes time. At the moment the stock price is very cheap and I will buy tomorrow again. Solar and water is still future. Several Solcofans and me are bullish. Bye


----------



## sunboy (19 December 2006)

Solco back again.

After a recapitalisaton and hopefully a new business optimisation, we are back on the road. I think we have to find a bottom but after that, provided that revenue and profit will increase, we are on the way back to new heights. A lot of trust was lost, but we hope Mr. Richardson has done well. The current stock price shows that solco is not going towards 0,01 cent, there is future within the stock. I think we ´ll have a lot of fun with Solco after fulfilling their targets. The course is set. I will buy again tomorrow and Australia should invest and wait. Although we have a high risk, no other solar stock has such a tremendous chance for multiplication.

Make hay while the sun shines. Good luck, this is no push, only my opinion.


----------



## JimBob (19 December 2006)

Some great ramping in this thread, i hope no one listened to you otherwise they would have got burnt.  Solco trading below 10 cents atm.


----------



## Caliente (19 December 2006)

hi sunboy, I'm a big fan of renewable energy, but lack knowledge about the investment options in solar energy in the ASX. 

could you outline the stocks that deal with solar, and what makes Solco your pick of choice in this sector?


----------



## Kipp (25 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> hi sunboy, I'm a big fan of renewable energy, but lack knowledge about the investment options in solar energy in the ASX.
> 
> could you outline the stocks that deal with solar, and what makes Solco your pick of choice in this sector?



Caliente, good to hear your a fan.  There are a few comps on the ASX that own renewables infrastructure.  VIR- Viridis group is one (who are promising a div of 10c for the coming year... 10%) they have recently done a share placement for some acquistions.  They are well diversified across a few sectors (Wind, Biomass and Process gas) and locations (USA, UK and Germany) but are a pretty small player only ~160 MW combined capacity.
So I'd imagine their admin/operating costs are relatively high.  Share price is done for the last 12 months, but it looks to me like it wil hit support at ~95c.

Babcock and Brown have their own renewable energy portfolio (BEI) which I know nothing about, but I'm sure it'd be bigger.

I'm also looking at investing in renewables, but I think overseas (Europe primarily) has greater opportunites at present.  But, thrilled that your interested in the industry


----------



## sunboy (1 February 2007)

So Solco is back. The financial report from today shows, solco got a profit of 0,37 Mio for the first three months. The recapitalisation and the new structuring of business is now working. Solco has done the right things just in time, they are back on the way. Now it ´s only a question of time when this positive news are helping the stock. We ´ll have great fun with this solar stock. I ´m buying,back to 0,40 $.
Solco is future.
Bye

The current stock price is 0,071$, for comparison reasons later.
It won ´t get cheaper.


----------



## BuyandHold (1 February 2007)

sunboy said:
			
		

> So Solco is back. The financial report from today shows, solco got a profit of 0,37 Mio for the first three months. The recapitalisation and the new structuring of business is now working. Solco has done the right things just in time, they are back on the way. Now it ´s only a question of time when this positive news are helping the stock. We ´ll have great fun with this solar stock. I ´m buying,back to 0,40 $.
> Solco is future.
> Bye
> 
> ...




Solco reported a positive operating cashflow of 37c not profit. Solco looks like a dud to me. At least management is honest though, first line in the last annual report.

"The Group has experienced a very poor year in 2005/06. Disastrous performances in the Water Division and at the corporate level have placed the Group in a precarious financial position despite strong revenue
growth and profits in the Power Division."

Solco is yet to report a profit in its history of existence. Look for another stock Sunboy.


----------



## Crash (1 February 2007)

Keep on buying Sunboy.


----------



## nioka (1 February 2007)

Crash said:
			
		

> Keep on buying Sunboy.



It may soon be cheap enough for you to buy the whole company and with your enthuasium it may even then work out OK. I'll watch on.


----------



## insider (1 February 2007)

Dyesol is looking good at 50 cents........................hmmmmmm


----------



## sunboy (13 February 2007)

sunboy said:
			
		

> So Solco is back. The financial report from today shows, solco got a profit of 0,37 Mio for the first three months. The recapitalisation and the new structuring of business is now working. Solco has done the right things just in time, they are back on the way. Now it ´s only a question of time when this positive news are helping the stock. We ´ll have great fun with this solar stock. I ´m buying,back to 0,40 $.
> Solco is future.
> Bye
> 
> ...





Ladies and Gentlemen!
So now we have 0.10$. So we got 40% since my last recommendation. I told you, it ´s just the beginning. I will post again when we will reach the next step: 0,20$. It won ´t take a long time. We are on the way. Nice to be invested.
Bye


----------



## pacer (13 February 2007)

Funny I never saw this thread b4......

SOLAGRAN.......try 125% in the last 4 months.....

SLA wins the game!


----------



## b15h (13 February 2007)

You guys heard of this one?

www.enviromission.com.au

massive 200MW solar thermal towers planned for Austalia, China and US, check it out.

---B15h---


----------



## BIG BWACULL (13 February 2007)

Yep been holdin since last year hopin and prayin for rain (well sun actually) SOLAR TOWERS bring them on, Can compete with other baseload companies with 0% emission. Even on cloudy days it works, at night it works F%$#KN Brilliant


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 February 2007)

b15h said:
			
		

> You guys heard of this one?
> 
> www.enviromission.com.au
> 
> ...



Been following this one for years. Ultimately it's likely to work quite well at reasonable cost IMO. It's certainly a better option than wind etc.

As for the technology, it is in practice a hydro-electric scheme turned upside down and using air instead of water to operate. Basically you've got rising air driving the turbines with a storage at the bottom and outlet at the top. Very similar to having falling water driving the turbines with a storage at the top and tailrace at the bottom.

It is the storage aspect that makes both solar towers and hydro a viable power source. The sun doesn't always shine and it's not always raining. Neither is the wind always blowing. But the ability to store either water or heat overcomes this limitation thus providing a firm, as opposed to intermittent, power source.


----------



## noirua (21 February 2007)

Melbourne is in the forefront on the fluorescent (Incandescent) scene:  http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/02/20/news/light.php


----------



## BuyandHold (1 April 2007)

sunboy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen!
> So now we have 0.10$. So we got 40% since my last recommendation. I told you, it ´s just the beginning. I will post again when we will reach the next step: 0,20$. It won ´t take a long time. We are on the way. Nice to be invested.
> Bye




You hold Solco sunboy? If so, what's your average purchase cost?

I hope you didn't buy too much in March when you first recommended this stock. Otherwise you'd be down more than 50%.


----------



## sunboy (10 May 2007)

The Government has revealed a range of measures to tackle climate change will be part of tonight's Budget, including spending $150 million over the next five years to increase the use of solar power in homes, schools and community buildings.

This is the news I was waiting for. The government has recognized that they have to do something to support environmental companies. Solco (A0DNX0)  is one of companies which will get a big piece of the action. Look at the chart, Solco is now on the right way: They had the turnaround half a year ago, but the potential of the stock is much bigger. As long as dyesol is worth 1 $, the world is out of order. The fair value of Solco is 2 $, regarding the future potential after the goverment decision. So Australia, if you don ´t buy now, it will be surely too late. We have the breakout which was only a consequence compared to the view of other countries with respect to solar insustries.
Normally I have to rename my topic. Now we can say:Australia is awake, when will Solco reach the true value of 2$?


----------



## dhukka (10 May 2007)

Hi Sunboy,

I was wondering how you came up with your fair value calculation of $2 as it is not evident in your post and thus is little more than a blatant ramp.


----------



## gregcourageous (10 May 2007)

Dude,,, look how much you have lost? If you convinced anyone to buy last year they would be spewing.


----------



## Caliente (10 May 2007)

as ramp as I think you are Sunboy - you have a point when it comes to solar still not being given enough spotlight, especially any company in the silicon market atm.

Thats why I'm trying to find a portfolio of good solar companies.

Apart from DYE and SOO, are there any other options for Australian investors?


----------



## billhill (10 May 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Apart from DYE and SOO, are there any other options for Australian investors?




Origin energy own, maufacture and distribute the silver cell solar technology.

http://www.originenergy.com.au/about/template.php?pageid=1233


----------



## Caliente (10 May 2007)

cheers bill - looks like the technology and market share is good, but the share price is steep!

I think I may have to go with DyeSol at this stage of the game.

Another company that looks like it is considering launching an IPO is http://www.solarsystems.com.au

they do Solar Concentrator Technology.


----------



## billhill (11 May 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> Another company that looks like it is considering launching an IPO is http://www.solarsystems.com.au




Have you heard if they actually are Caliente. I did a bit of research back on solars stocks and was quite impressed with this company. They have developed a photovoltaic cell with boeing that has from memory 30-40% efficiency. Would like to get on board if this company floated.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 May 2007)

sunboy said:


> The Government has revealed a range of measures to tackle climate change will be part of tonight's Budget, including spending $150 million over the next five years to increase the use of solar power in homes, schools and community buildings.
> 
> This is the news I was waiting for. The government has recognized that they have to do something to support environmental companies. Solco (A0DNX0)  is one of companies which will get a big piece of the action. Look at the chart, Solco is now on the right way: They had the turnaround half a year ago, but the potential of the stock is much bigger. As long as dyesol is worth 1 $, the world is out of order. The fair value of Solco is 2 $, regarding the future potential after the goverment decision. So Australia, if you don ´t buy now, it will be surely too late. We have the breakout which was only a consequence compared to the view of other countries with respect to solar insustries.
> Normally I have to rename my topic. Now we can say:Australia is awake, when will Solco reach the true value of 2$?




Sunboy, if you are going to claim that $2 is Solco's 'real value' then I think you are obliged to provide some analysis to back up your view.


----------



## sunboy (11 May 2007)

You are right. I have several arguments, which should not be a ramp. It is only my opinion. + 13% yesterday was a good step. The next days are decisive. If we get the 0,20 there will be a big support by the chart technics, it is only a question of time. We had a very big interest in the last days, Solco is future.

1)If I compare Solco to Dyesol, I see the following: Dyesol is worth 1,13$ at the moment and has sales of 1 million $ (loss: 2-2.5 Mio). Solco has a current revenue of 15 Mio. and got the turnaround and has been profitable for half a year. Furthermore they have better products (www.solco.com.au) , so the stock price must exceed the one of Dyesol.

2) The market capitalisation of a similiar environmental company "worldwater" is 100 Mio. US $. Solco has 21 Mio. US $ and has the same profit. Current stock price of worldwater 0,60 USD. Increasing tendency.

3) The last point is the most important for the 2$. The government has recognized the potential of solar stocks for the environment and for Australia.
With this decision, it is sure, that Solco will get a part of the promised money, because they are one of the minor solar stocks. Let ´s say Solco will get between 10 - 30 mio. to expand their products and market share.  This is a big chance for Solco and don ´t forget, solar and water companies in other countries are the big players for years. I think, now it ´s the best to invest, it won ´t get cheaper. Please compare the chart of a  another value: Ascent solar tech. (photovoltaic). This will happen also to Solco as a logical consequence.
No ramp, only a big chance!!!


----------



## sunboy (15 May 2007)

http://www.environment.gov.au/minister/env/2007/pubs/mr08may407.pdf

Perfect!!


----------



## Caliente (15 May 2007)

see sunboy, its wonderful that they're announcing this $150m grant - but it is too small a figure spread over too many providers to take advantage of. 

If anything - hopefully this raises the profile of solar somewhat/.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 May 2007)

Just a couple of links for any one interested in solar stocks, Any one out there tell me how to start a thread cause i wanted to start one on RENEWABLE NEWS so everyone out there can post info or links or pics or whatever on this subject thanks

SOLAR CITY (CHINA)
http://www.renewableenergyaccess.com/rea/news/story?id=48605

PHOTO VOLTAICS COST REDUCTION
http://www.renewableenergyaccess.com/rea/news/story?id=48624

PARABOLIC SOLAR COLLECTOR
http://www.renewableenergyaccess.com/rea/news/story?id=48660


----------



## Col Lector (26 May 2007)

SXP ....Sapex...which floated yesterday is worth a look from a renewable perspective. Distributes Vanadium redox battery storage technology designed to integrate within remote solar & wind systems. Received Govt grant to facilitate this, so has passed scrutiny; and expects to expand this area of business.
Other focus is Coal Seam Gas exploration on South Aus tenements.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 May 2007)

Col Lector said:


> SXP ....Sapex...which floated yesterday is worth a look from a renewable perspective. Distributes Vanadium redox battery storage technology designed to integrate within remote solar & wind systems. Received Govt grant to facilitate this, so has passed scrutiny; and expects to expand this area of business.
> Other focus is Coal Seam Gas exploration on South Aus tenements.



Cant seem to find info on battery storage looks like they got gas oil and coal seams got any links for these renewable prospects Thanks Col


----------



## Col Lector (26 May 2007)

Apologies!!x10.  My mistake....looks like I have been spruiking an oil/gas co on the solar thread. Sacreligious!!
Result of research overload.
CXY (Cougar Energy) is the company to read up on....originally Pinnacle VRB before name change in Feb. 
Pinnacle’s main asset was the IP rights to Vanadium Redox Battery (VRB technology), which was commercially developed and bought from Unisearch Limited, a company set up by the UNSW. Now held by Canadian co I think.
Now they (only?) retain exclusive Oz distribution rights.

Also in UCG JV (with Metallica) in Kingaroy area that hopes to construct power station utilising the VRB technology.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 May 2007)

CHEERS mate gonna say WHAT THE 
THANKS


----------



## prawn_86 (6 September 2007)

Not sure if they have solar, but check out EDE (eden energy) for renewable energy.

They have a contract to fit out indian busses with hydrogen engines, plus also have coal bed methane and geothermal projects, plus heaps of other stuff like cryogenics etc.

They are way ahead of their time in my opinion and would be a good stock to buy and hold to pass on down the family!


----------



## sunboy (2 November 2007)

The results published yesterday are hopeful. Revenue increase of 27 % and the cash is now 3,3 mio. Now we can start again in dyesol and worldwater ranges.
The difference is, that Solco products are focussed on solar and water technologies. A combination which is powerful. The turn around is reached.
Could be one of the best stock of the coming year. 
Bye


----------



## arminius (2 November 2007)

gday,
my stocks include ede, dye, slx.
i bought them to hopefully make some cash, but also so i can participate in the restoration and maintenance of our planet.
if you're not on them, check em out. they'd make a pretty good 21st present.
we are witnessing the early stages of a new revolution. they dont come about too often. 
imagine neglecting to invest in steam back in the day?


----------



## Caliente (2 November 2007)

I've found from experience that the best renewable energy opportunities are all overseas.

My favourite is REC (Renewable Energy Corp), worlds largest supplier of polysilicon, based in Norway. Share price has done well, the cocktail of solar making up a progressively bigger portion of the overall grid combined with the extremely tight silicon supply market makes this one a longterm WINNER. 

I plan on holding this one until about 2010.

My other investment is in the ML Renewable Energy Fund, also performing well. Primary investment is in Vestas - a massive wind power company; also doing well.


----------



## uhu (2 November 2007)

In Europe, there are a lot of good stocks.

Solar:
- Solarworld
- Q-Cells
- Solon
- Ersol
- REC (Norway)

But be careful, see the case Conergy: -50% in a week (no profit in this year)

Wind:
- Vestas
- Gamesa (Spain)
- Nordex


Good stocks, but maybe some of them are overpriced (above 100 P/E).


So you can choose stocks in Europe (or don't forget Suzlon in India, Trina Solar in China).


----------



## sunboy (2 November 2007)

Yes, you are right. In Europe are good solar companies, but at the moment they are not really cheap and i ´m happy to be not invested in Conergy. But I was invested in Solon. At the moment I have also Trina Solar, because they are quite cheap compared to JA Solar. But we have search for some new stocks like Solco, which are rather unknown. To get an overview about the chances and risks, I always take companies within the same field or country or both.
So I want to compare Solco with Dyesol and Worldwater.

The stock price of worldwater at the moment is 2,16 USD. The stock quantitiy is 177 Mio and the market capitalisation is 282 Mio USD.
Here are the income data of worldwater.

                 30-Jun-07 31-Mar-07	   31-Dec-06	30-Sep-06
Total Revenue	2,238  	   949  	      7,058  	           6,532  
Cost of Revenue	1,901  	  750  	             6,199  	          5,080  
Gross Profit	    337  	199  	          860  	               1,452  


	Total Operating Expenses	-  	-  	-  	-  
Operating Income or Loss	(2,739)	(2,148)	(1,453)	(211)

Next comparison:
Dyesol: 1,65 AUD, stocks: 104 Mio and market capitalisation:171,66 AUD

Turnover for the last 3 months: 639.000$
Net operating cash flow: - 1.034.000 $

And now I searched for a underrated stock and I found Solco (www.solco.com.au). Solco, Worldwater and Dyesol are all environmental stocks focussed on solar power. This here is only my opinion and no demand to buy Solco, but I only want to demonstrate the potential of Solco and get your opinion and further recommendations.

Current stock price of Solco: 0,095 AUD, stocks 200 Mio and MC 18 Mio AUD

Here are the sales of the last quarter:

Turnover: 2.904.000 AUD
Net operating cash flow: - 195.000

The small loss is only due to a time a delay of cash receipts from the increased sales.
So I think it is no failure to buy Solco and stay long. It makes no sense to sell next week again. What do you think and do you know other underrated stocks?

Best regards
sunboy


----------



## uhu (3 November 2007)

About Solon

At August I beleived this stock is a bubble...price went up from 40 to 60.
And now it's more than 90...

So, do you understand why Solon lifs today? All of solar companies went down 4-5 pc at early trading because the speculation about change of German government policy. 
So, Solon's move is other than the others in tha branch.

Do you have infos why is it?


(Unfourtonatly I haven't got solon, but I have Solarworld now and sometimes I have got Q-Cells also.)


----------



## DonAqua (6 November 2007)

uhu said:


> About Solon
> 
> At August I beleived this stock is a bubble...price went up from 40 to 60.
> And now it's more than 90...
> ...




Quite a few analyst like Citigroup or First Berlin say BUY. Solon plans to have a turnover of 2 billion Euro by 2012. Solon seems to be very active on more than one front. 

I think the raise in Sp of this company is just a reflection of the future prospects ahead for Solon. The market has underestimated the potential of this company and is now catching up.

Solar companies I am currently invested in, are: Solon AG, Solarvalue, ICP Solar Technologies, Solar-Fabrik AG ( Sp currently under pressure, but Solar-Fabrik more than doubled their turnover recently, I guess the SP slide is because they raised some capital ( 43 Mio ) for planned expansion ). Currently also looking into Dyesol and a few others.


----------



## Caliente (7 November 2007)

hi DonAqua - you could do a lot worse than REC if you're looking at long term investment =)

Can you recommend from your portfolio which solar has the best growth potential?


----------



## DonAqua (7 November 2007)

Caliente said:


> hi DonAqua - you could do a lot worse than REC if you're looking at long term investment =)
> 
> Can you recommend from your portfolio which solar has the best growth potential?




It's almost impossible to be right, Caliente. Too many things can happen, business wise and from politics. I guess, Chinese companies can produce cheap products in large quantities, which give them an advantage. But then there's technology, which I think the West still has the lead. An Asian company to watch is Kyocera.

Most of my investments currently are in Gold, Silver, Uranium, Rare Earths.

Back to Solar: As mentioned before, I own a few shares of currently 4 companies, of which I prefer Solon and Solarvalue. As I made a few words about Solon before, let's talk about the second company. Solarvalue will produce their own silicon from metallurgical silicon as early as 2008. It's a big advantage to be able to produce your own silicon to secure supply, as silicon is in short supply. Solarvalue's medium term goal is to establish an integrated group of companies to cover the entire value chain from material through to PV system. They are in partnerhsip with Moser Baer PV, the second largest producer of optical media in the world. Have a look at www.solarvalue.com for presentations and other info. Click on the British flag and you have the English version.

My watchlist on Solar and clean energy companies is a bit large. It has currently around 90 entries. One of my recent additions to it is PVA TePla. They grow their own crystals to produce high-grade silicon. Recently they announced a breakthrough that they are now able to grow larger silicon crystals which in turn allows to produce larger and thinner solar wafers
which helps to reduce overall costs. A first large order has been received by a Norwegian company. PVA TePla is some sort of a secret hot tip if you wish, a bit more risky than Solon or Solarvalue though. 

There are many other's I like, like Worldwater, First Solar, Solar Millennium,  and and and ...   

Here's my Watchlist on ' green ' energy companies and it's just a watchlist, nothing else. It does not imply I am happy with all of those companies ..   .. 

Okay, so here we go in alphabetical order :

3S SWISS SOLAR SYSTEMS AG INHABER-AKTI ...
AKEENA SOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL ...
ALEO SOLAR AG NAMENS-AKTIEN O.N.
ALGODYNE ETHANOL ENERGY CORP. REGISTER ...
ALTAIR NANOTECHNOLOGIES INC. REGISTERE ...
ALTERNATIVE ENERGY SOURCES INC REGISTE ...
AMERICAS WIND ENERGY CORP. REGISTERED ...
AQUACELL WATER INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
ASCENT RESOURCES PLC REGISTERED SHARES ...
ASCENT SOLAR TECHNOLOGIES INC. REGISTE ...
BALLARD POWER SYSTEMS INC. REGISTERED ...
BEACON POWER CORP. REGISTERED SHARES D ...
BIOPACK ENVIRONMENTAL SOL.INC. REGISTE ...
CANADIAN SOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
CENTROSOLAR GROUP AG INHABER-AKTIEN O. ...
CIA EN. DE MINAS GERAIS-CEMIG REG.SHS ...
CONERGY AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
CROPENERGIES AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
DAYSTAR TECHNOLOGIES INC. REGISTERED S ...
DISTRIBUTED ENERGY SYS CORP. REGISTERE ...
DYESOL LTD. REGISTERED SHARES O.N.
ECHELON CORP. REGISTERED SHARES DL -,0 ...
EMCORE CORP. REGISTERED SHARES O.N.
ENERGY CONVERSION DEVICES INC. REGISTE ...
ERSOL SOLAR ENERGY AG INHABER-AKTIEN O ...
EVERGREEN SOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
FIRST SOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL ...
FPL GROUP INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL -, ...
FUELCELL ENERGY INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
GAMESA CORP. TECNOLOGICA S.A. ACCIONES ...
GEODYNAMICS LTD. REGISTERED SHARES O.N ...
GIRASOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL -, ...
HYDROGENICS CORP. REGISTERED SHARES DL ...
ICP SOLAR TECHNOLOGIES INC. REGISTERED ...
INDEX-ZERTIFIKAT AUF WORLD WATER TOTAL ... Indexzertifikat
INTREPID TECHNOLOGY & RES INC. REGISTE ...
ITRON INC. REGISTERED SHARES O.N.
JA SOLAR HOLDINGS CO. LTD. REG.SHARES( ...
LDK SOLAR CO. LTD. REG.SHS B (SPONS.AD ...
MANZ AUTOMATION AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
MECHANICAL TECHNOLOGY INC. REGISTERED ...
NORDEX AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
OILSANDS QUEST INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
OPEN ENERGY CORP. REGISTERED SHARES DL ...
ORMAT TECHNOLOGIES INC. REGISTERED SHA ...
PACIFIC ETHANOL INC. REGISTERED SHARES ...
PHOENIX SOLAR AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
PLAMBECK NEUE ENERGIEN AG NAMENS-AKTIE ...
PLUG POWER INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL - ...
PLUTONIC POWER CORP. REGISTERED SHARES ...
PURE BIOFUELS CORP. REGISTERED SHARES ...
PVA TEPLA AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
Q-CELLS AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
QUANTUM FUEL SYST.TECH.WORLDW. REGISTE ...
REINECKE+POHL SUN ENERGY AG INHABER-AK ...
RENEWABLE ENERGY CORP. ASA NAVNE-AKSJE ...
REPOWER SYSTEMS AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
ROTH + RAU AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
S.A.G. SOLARSTROM AG INHABER-AKTIEN O. ...
SES SOLAR INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL -, ...
SOLAR ENERGY LTD. REGISTERED SHARES DL ...
SOLAR ENERTECH CORP. REGISTERED SHARES ...
SOLAR MILLENNIUM AG NAMENS-AKTIEN O.N.
SOLAR-FABRIK AG F.PROD.U.VERT. INHABER ...
SOLARFUN POWER HLDGS CO. LTD. REG.SHAR ...
SOLARTECH INTL HOLDINGS LTD. CONS. REG ...
SOLARVALUE AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
SOLARWORLD AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
SOLCO LTD. REGISTERED SHARES O.N.
SOLON AG FÃœR SOLARTECHNIK INHABER-AKTI ...
SPIRE CORP. REGISTERED SHARES DL -,01
STO AG INHABER-VORZUGSAKT. O.ST.O.N.
SUNOPTA INC. REGISTERED SHARES O.N.
SUNPOWER CORP. REGISTERED SHS A DL -,0 ...
SUNTECH POWER HLDGS CO. LTD. REGISTERE ...
SUNWAYS AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
TECHEM AG INHABER-AKTIEN O.N.
TIGER ETHANOL INTL INC. REGISTERED SHA ...
TRINA SOLAR LTD. REG.SHS (SP.ADRS) 100 ...
UMWELTKONT.RENEWABLE ENERGY AG INHABER ...
VERBUNDGESELLSCHAFT AG KAT. A
VESTAS WIND SYSTEMS AS NAVNE-AKTIER DK ...
VOLTAVIS AG INHABER-AKTIEN SF -,10
VRB POWER SYSTEMS INC. REGISTERED SHAR ...
W2 ENERGY INC. REGISTERED SHARES DL -, ...
WELWIND ENERGY INTL CORP. REGISTERED S ...
WORLDWATER & SOLAR TECHN.CORP. REGISTE ...
YINGLI GREEN EN. HLDG CO. LTD. REG. SH ...
ZENERGY POWER PLC REGISTERED SHARES LS ...
ZOLTEK COMPANIES INC. REGISTERED SHARE ...


----------



## DonAqua (7 November 2007)

Decided to take the risk and added some PVA TePla to my Solar portfolio.


----------



## DonAqua (10 November 2007)

Busy studying my watchlist ?   

If I missed any interesting ones, please let me know.


----------



## noirua (13 November 2007)

Clean energy companies do include those involved in Ultra Clean Coal Technology (UCC) and anthracite production. The Australian Government has put a 20 cent tax on each tonne of coal mined to subsidize these.


----------



## tronic72 (13 November 2007)

*In answer to your question, I have a four letter word for you*

No, not that word. 

COAL.

We have so much of it we are literally giving it away. The European countries that have been mentioned don't have the glut of natural resources that we do. 

Unfortunately for the planet, this means alternatives such as solar power are simply not completive. Coal and uranium are currently the only two methods of power generation that can give us the instant power when required.

That said, I think the days Coal being so cheap to mine and use are numbered. 

My 2c

PS I only read the first half dozen posts so I apologise if I've repeated what someone else posted.


----------



## DonAqua (13 November 2007)

noirua said:


> Clean energy companies do include those involved in Ultra Clean Coal Technology (UCC) and anthracite production. The Australian Government has put a 20 cent tax on each tonne of coal mined to subsidize these.




I'll have to look into that. noirua. Don't know anything about UCC.

In the meantime, I've found another Solar company which I added to my watchlist: Arise Technologies http://www.arisetech.com/


----------



## DonAqua (22 November 2007)

Here's another one or two stocks, which might fly:

1) SOLARIA ENERGIA Y MEDIO AMBI. ACCIONES PORT. EO 
 from Spain. The first pur Spanish Solar public company play . No wonder, there's a hype in Spain with this stock. Spanish investement house Banesto calculates for 2007 a turnover of a multiple of 10. And in 2008 turnover should multiply by 3 again and profit by 5.  
ISIN: ES0165386014 

2) MEYER BURGER TECHNOLOGY AG 
a swiss company. With high-precision cutting and slicing systems they supply fully integrated wafer manufacturing-processes and provide individual project management - All in One. 
Goldman Sachs says, it's a clear buy.
ISIN: CH0027700852 

-----------

Buy the way, I added to my portfolio yesterday:
Dyesol and Open Energy and SFC Smart Fuel Cell AG.

So now my porfolio contains:
Solon AG, 
Solarvalue, 
ICP Solar Technologies, 
Solar-Fabrik AG
PVA TePla,
Dyesol,
Open Energy
SFC Smart Fuel Cell AG


----------



## DonAqua (22 November 2007)

DonAqua said:


> So now my porfolio contains:
> 
> Solon AG,
> Solarvalue,
> ...





First Australian contract for SOLON AG 
Berlin, November 16, 2007 - Berlin-based SOLON AG, working in collaboration with local partner CBD Energy Ltd., is to install its first power station in Australia. SOLON AG holds a 19 percent share in the Australian company. As CBD Energy reported today, the project is being subsidized by the Australian Ministry for Industry to the tune of AUD 20 million. The overall investment is AUD 60 million. The Hunter Valley solar park will be constructed in Port Stephens in New South Wales. The main customer for the solar energy produced there will be the town of Port Stephens itself and part of the electricity will be fed into the local grid. The solar power station will use SOLON-Mover photovoltaic tracking systems. 
In addition to the Hunter Valley project, a number of other projects are in preparation, including one on King Island off the coast of Tasmania. For SOLON AG this represents an initial foothold in the Australian photovoltaic market. 
About SOLON AG: 
SOLON AG is one of the largest manufacturers of solar modules in Europe and a leading supplier of photovoltaic systems for large-scale solar power plants. The SOLON Group has subsidiaries in Germany, Austria, Italy, Switzerland and the USA and employs more than 650 people. The core business of SOLON is the manufacture of solar modules in various power output categories and of complete photovoltaic systems for use in the construction of solar power plants. 

SOLON AG 
Therese Raatz 
Investor Relations


----------



## sunboy (25 November 2007)

The government will change. This is a good day for environmental especially solar stocks. Kyoto should be signed and on solar and wind energy will be focused. A good time to invest in solar stocks. The cheapest one at the moment is solco. The latest news you can find here:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=SOO
Sounds good.
Bye


----------



## al_giff (28 November 2007)

Wait on, Sunboy - isn't Solco that company that had 'a potential of 1000% in the next months' and a goal of '1 $ for the next six months' way back in March last year?

Looking at the history, it seems to have dropped dropped from $0.25 since you first mentioned it, to $0.10 over a year and a half later.

At least that more expensive, 'no substance' company Dyesol has risen 40% in that time (with a high of 135%).


----------



## arminius (29 November 2007)

the solon investor relations people might need to do some more research. 
there's no such town as port stevens.

if the solar panels of the future are our daily bread, of which there are many varieties and producers, dyesol might well be flour.

talk of solar power is not conclusive unless silex is taken into account. not a lot of info cause its still hush hush, but news is due soon. 

this aussie company, now based in the states, has globe changing potential, as has dyesol for that matter. i hold both, and i dont mean to ramp, but they're relatively cheap at the mo. quite early days.


----------



## Impala (30 November 2007)

Yes, the senior management of Dyesol is quite astute strategically.  They are covering off a number of competitive threats to position themselves nicely for the future. The key will be how long it takes them to improve the energy efficiency ratio in the field as well as the lab. Seem to be on track in that respect. Once they sort that out, the value proposition of Dyesol will be massive.


----------



## Anthony Hosemans (30 November 2007)

CBD Energy has had sales up to .47cents today. Already doubled in price since the election. An interesting small Australian company to look at with a number of projects in the pipeline. Regards KOOKA


----------



## lancer (4 December 2007)

laurie said:


> sunboy
> have you any experience with solar panels! for e.g.
> 
> At 15% efficiency 10 panels each measuring 1 meter by 1 meter would power 1.5 bars on an electric heater. 20 panels would power an electric kettle.  This of course assumes that the sun is shining
> ...




haha


----------



## adobee (4 December 2007)

I have just put a solar panel on my boat, I have found it very effective it is about 1m by 50cm and I am told is all I need to continuously recharge my batteries when the boat is sitting on the swing mooring. Since having it my batteries alway appear to be full everytime I go down .. In the past flat batteries have been a big problem .. 

However having just read this thread I think Sunboy definetly needs to work for this SOO company .. run there stands at the tradeshows.. so much enthusiasm...


----------



## nioka (4 December 2007)

adobee said:


> I have just put a solar panel on my boat, I have found it very effective it is about 1m by 50cm and I am told is all I need to continuously recharge my batteries when the boat is sitting on the swing mooring. Since having it my batteries alway appear to be full everytime I go down .. In the past flat batteries have been a big problem .. ..




 I've had one on my boat for 2 years. It is only 25cmx25cm and has kept the batteries charged (2 x 12v) without any problems. It cost $225 installed. I'm thinking of installing the same at the house with a 12v battery for emergency lights, We get a few blackouts.


----------



## ithatheekret (5 December 2007)

I'm quite amazed after researching many solar related stocks . The best of the lot are all stangnant price wise , little flutters here and there . One I thought was very good was Kyocera a Japanese stock , I'd known about their CDMA technology and always used it until "G" showed up . Most of the companies here are well behind their Asian counterparts at present , with the main thorn being efficiency . I just hope they develope a panel that can effectively absorb the free energy available . 

An interesting greenie pivot spot ..... what happens when they do ? , and everyone installs them , then the clouds constantly reflect the reflections back on the oceans ............  the world would look like a disco ball from space . 

But would the oceans cope ?


----------



## rub92me (5 December 2007)

arminius said:


> the solon investor relations people might need to do some more research.
> there's no such town as port stevens.



It says Port Stephens, not port stevens. And yes it does exist. Total project is for about $360 million, with the first stage about $60 million.


----------



## sunboy (7 December 2007)

You are right if you say, Solco is not at 1$ at the moment. But why should we not reach this value? Solco changed management and turns to profitable operation. That is the first step. Of course the next report of the last quarter will be decisive for a further view. But as you can see in the posts before (many  families want to install solar cells on their roof, boat ....
The chance is good, that Solco will be a big player next year.
It is only my opinion. I ´m also invested in Trina Solar, a nice china solar stock.
In China and USA there is a better understanding of the potential of solar power. Australia is just at the beginning. Take for example the chart of worldwater. Where do they come from and where are they now. The revenue is the same as for Solco, I ´m sure if Solco will not disappoint with their new strategy and management, we are very soon at 1$ and more. 
You need some enthusiasm for your stocks,don ´t you? I ´m also interested in other recommendations. Everybody is free to say his opinion. We will see what is going up in 2008. If Solco will reach his aim, you will say, my thinking was right and you might wonder why you were not invested.
Think about it.


----------



## DonAqua (14 December 2007)

DonAqua said:


> -----------
> 
> Buy the way, I added to my portfolio yesterday:
> Dyesol and Open Energy and SFC Smart Fuel Cell AG.
> ...





Added to my portfolio recently:

Ascent Solar
and
Meyer Burger Technology

Don Aqua ;
Here comes the sun  ..


----------



## sunboy (30 January 2008)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=SOO

The report of the quarter shows, we are going up with Solco. The growth is visible and the new persons within the company have reached that Solco will play an important within the next year. It is a question of time when the stock price will contain the new structuration and future chances.
Good Luck


----------



## DonAqua (31 January 2008)

sunboy said:


> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...s.jsp?searchBy=asxCode&allinfo=on&asxCode=SOO
> 
> The report of the quarter shows, we are going up with Solco. The growth is visible and the new persons within the company have reached that Solco will play an important within the next year. It is a question of time when the stock price will contain the new structuration and future chances.
> Good Luck




I've added ALEO Solar to my portfolio. 

Read also http://www.int.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=139&art_id=vn20080126094222681C112679

which mentions Aleo and Johanna Solar Technology.


----------



## tronic72 (31 January 2008)

I recently read an article that Solar stocks have been subject to severe Ramping which can be seen roller coaster ride of US solar and renewable energy stocks which recently rocketed (just like tech stocks during the .com boom) and plummeted. Be careful.

I'll try and find the article which was on a "keep them honest" type website recommended by a fellow member.


----------



## Impala (6 February 2008)

Very important not to underestimate the importance of nanotechnology in PV stocks. Nanotech is likely to reduce capital costs and energy use in production and improve performance. Dyesol is unusual in having exceptional nanotech skills inhouse. Their success will effectively involve the development of a new technology paradigm and that doesn't happen overnight. They are being smart in partnering with multinationals involved in diverse potential applications of the technology, meaning that any one of a gradually increasing number of parallel streams of R&D work could result in major financial gains for Dyesol. So still a long term hold. 
One subscriber commented on the company's former financial difficulties. Three points. First, they now have access to raise the capital they need, which they didn't have before as an unlisted company.  Second, the broker involved in the public issue became chairman of the company, and still is. Third, the company's relationships with Dr Graetzel, the founder of the technology, with major commercial players and with government funding and defence agencies are all streets ahead of where they were prior to listing.


----------



## kingbrown (22 February 2008)

Hey guys any thoughts on this age article today?



> Geoff Strong
> February 22, 2008
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pommiegranite (3 May 2008)

If anyone has any doubts as to how a solar stock can perform, have a look at what's going on in the US. Solar stocks are H O T at the moment.

In particular have a look at First Solar (FSLR), and how it the SP has multiplied 15 fold in since listing 18 months ago. It now has a market cap of $22+ billion which would put in in the ASX50.

Oh by the way, if anyone has any doubts as to the interest in solar stocks, bear in mind that First Solar trades on a p/e of 200.


----------



## sunboy (4 July 2008)

Yes folks,I was right. Solar stocks will have a great future. And yes,you are also right, solar is hot in USA,but what about Australia? There was no ramping and no big increase for solar stocks until now.
I think now could be a good moment to invest. Dow Jones is going down, and the stocks are now quite cheap.
My favorite is Solco further on, as I also told already last year. Why I am so convinced?
Look at this :

Solco forecasts maiden operating profit

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/CompanyInfoSearchResults.… 

There is the turnaround. The management has changed and now we can see the first success. I think it is only a question of time,until the stock price will accelerate. After now having a positive income, the fair stock price,which is reasonable, is about 0,30 $. I think a income of 2 Mio $ is possible, this year.
And look at the stock price and income of first solar, then you can imagine the potential. I will buy 100000 more.
I think after seeing this development, it can be a good investment.
Bye


----------



## lsj84 (24 July 2008)

Hey sunboy, I found this tread when i was doing research on DYE. yeh i heard of SOO before but havent done any research on it yet. Did u buy when the price was like 0.20c 2 years back? are you still holding it and wanting to buy more? Why SOO performed so poorly over the years? I believe you have alot to say as you must have covered the stock for quite long. 

cheers!


----------



## noirua (24 July 2008)

Unfortunately the share price of Solco has collapsed despite the directors upbeat comments.  Mr Richardson originally bought in at what was thought to be a great value purchase, for him, at the time: My own views have always doubted the high price the stock went to and it may now, however, be closing in on the 2.7 cent purchase price. Better posts for Solco (SOO) on the companies thread.


----------



## sunboy (12 February 2009)

Solco announces the following un-audited financial key performance indicator outcomes for its
operations for the 6 months to 31 December 2008 with comparator performance for the 2 prior
periods:
Relevant Key Performance Indicator 6 month period
01/07/08 to 31/12/08 (Note 1) 01/01/08 to 30/06/08 (Note 2) 01/07/07 to 31/12/07 (Note 3)
Revenue 11,433,020 9,543,637 6,965,755
EBITDA 501,173 392,529 (210,111)
EBIT 477,840 359,735 (240,330)
NP 477,840 359,735 (240,330)
Note 1: Un-audited, Note 2: Audited, Note 3: Reviewed

I think I was right. Solco is now earning money after a loss of 3 Mio two years go. I guess Solco deserves to be considered. The 0,50 $ solar price makes sense with respect to the turnaround, current growth and the future chance.
I think Australia is now awake!!!


----------



## noirua (12 February 2009)

sunboy said:


> Solco announces the following un-audited financial key performance indicator outcomes for its
> operations for the 6 months to 31 December 2008 with comparator performance for the 2 prior
> periods:
> Relevant Key Performance Indicator 6 month period
> ...



Solar share price is 6.7 cents and not 50 cents as stated. The share price has recovered from a low of 2.8 cents which is a good recovery but far below prices over the last two years at around 15 cents.

Profits in the 6 months to 31/12/08 are EBIT $477,840 against EBIT $359,735 in the previous half year, and compares to a loss of $240,330 in the first six months of last year (as per above chart).

Solco have $2,455,000 in the bank and have not yet drawn on their $2 million loan facility.

The company does seems to have turned the corner in a difficult trading 6 months but has a longway to go to restore confidence.


----------



## sunboy (16 February 2009)

Right, the share price is 6,7 cent but in the next six months the positive results shall have consequences for the price. I guess 0,60$ would be adequate, not at the moment but very soon provided that the profit increase will go on with the current dynamic.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (21 February 2009)

sunboy said:


> Right, the share price is 6,7 cent but in the next six months the positive results shall have consequences for the price. I guess 0,60$ would be adequate, not at the moment but very soon provided that the profit increase will go on with the current dynamic.




I don't think you should advise anyone to invest, having read your posts you are clearly in love with the idea of this company... but,

After three years of you ramping this stock it has gone no where but backwards, May I ask  how many shares you hold.


----------



## sunboy (26 August 2009)

I have 100.000 stocks and I am very confident.

Here is the reason from today:

Record Profit and Maiden Dividend

Solco continues its corporate and business turnaround to post a record profit of $1.79 million for the fiscal
year 2008/2009 and deliver a maiden unfranked dividend of 0.25 cents per share. The dividend is expected
to be paid on 30 September 2009 for registered shareholders as of 2nd September 2009
Financial highlights for the year:
• Group revenue for 2008/20009 was up 68% to $27.779 million (compared to $16.509
million for 2007/2008) primarily reflecting business growth in its wholesale distribution
business of PV and related products;
• Group net profit for 2008/2009 was up significantly to $1.8 million (compared to a modest
profit of $0.1 million for 2007/2008.”
Solco’s net profit performance has shown a dramatic and positive forward growth curve since the
corporate turnaround lead by David Richardson (now major shareholder and Non Executive Director), with
assistance from Steven Cole (as Chairman). This commenced during 2006/2007 after the Company posted a
record loss of shareholder funds of $5.89 million in 2005/2006.
“This is a very satisfying outcome” said Mark Norman CEO “and a credit to the whole Solco/Choice Electric
team”
“Solco is a company committed to delivering shareholder value and returns. The Board, which also includes
Ian Campbell, the former Federal Government Environmental Minister, takes delight in being in such a
financial position, in terms of profit and cash availability, to pay a maiden unfranked dividend of 0.25 cents
per share to its loyal shareholders” agreed David Richardson and Steven Cole.
The Company’s Annual Report which was released today contains further information on Solco and its
operations.

It is worth waiting.
Bye


----------



## stocksontheblock (26 August 2009)

I have just come across this thread and wow, what a ramp for SOO it has been. Sunboy, I give you an A+, as you have done your job well, shame the SP hasnt kept up with you.

Seems your ramp is like solar technology, the SP cant keep up with your ramp, and the technology cant keep up with the belief from those in the industry.

You have done a great job at ramping, and ramping, and ramping this stock, yet the evidence doesnt seem to have followed your words for the past 4+ months.

By the way, whats your cut if the price does meet these wonderful claims you make?

I was going to ask what your interest's where, yet I see at 4am you finally decided to declare where you are coming from.

How about some substance to the claims of .60 cents a share? Dont copy and paste the company rubbish, show me some workings how you get this. I could say any stock has a value some 10x is current, yet needs to be backed up, as well as your 1000% increase claim.

I see nothing in this stock that suggest they are worth anymore than the 9 cents they trade at. Enjoy your $6000 dividend. Maybe you can buy another 66,666 of them.

P.S. Where are moderators? This is clearly a ramp as there is no backing up for the claims. I've seen a please explain a better research and argued threads/posts.


----------



## sunboy (31 August 2009)

Dear stocksontheblock,

this is no ramp at all. I only add the yearly reports of solco to show that the solar industry has a perfect future. The topic is, solar stocks and not " what a wonderful Solco". Everybody is invited to write his opinion about the chances of the solar companies and of course the stocks with a good performance shall be discussed. I only took Solco to have one example and to show as a kind of watchlist the development over the year.

And now about the claim of 60 cents. I will write it very simple that even you stocksontheblock will understand it.
Solco has an earning per share of 0,90 cent and the dividend is 0,25 cent per share. Therefore we have 1,15 cents per share at the moment. In the newest report Solco predicts a revenue for the next year of 40 Mio $. That would be an increase of 50 %. This is a realistic value due to the government support for solar companies. If we assume a proportional profit growth this would lead to earnings per share of 1,73 cent per share.
The peer group comparison shows that stocks within the same market have stock price to profit ratio of about 24. Altogether this would lead to stock price of Solco of about 0,42$ assuming that the aims will be reached. 
60 cents is not so far and can be easily reached because I emphasize solar stocks in Australia are at the beginning compared to USA, China, Germany.
And the big advantage of Solco is that they can use the very cheap prices of the solar modules at the moment. And China will further decrease the prices, consequently Solco will benefit because of the independence of solar module prices. This all leads to a stock price of 0,60 $, prvided that the aims will be reached.
Who knows some other solar stocks, which are worth mentioning?


----------



## sunboy (16 September 2009)

Senator the Hon Penny Wong
Minister for Climate Change and Water
Solar Credits Scheme commences

Media release
PW 264/09
10 September 2009

Solar Credits Scheme commences

A scheme providing support to Australians installing rooftop solar panels will be available from today, the Minister for Climate Change and Water, Senator Penny Wong, has announced.

Solar Credits were part of the Renewable Energy Target (RET) legislation, passed by the Parliament on 20 August. Under the RET, electricity retailers are required to purchase Renewable Energy Certificates, known as RECs.

Through Solar Credits, households installing rooftop solar panels can receive five times as many RECs for each megawatt-hour of solar energy produced by their solar panels. For example, based on a REC price of $40, a 1.5 kilowatt solar panel system installed in Sydney would receive $6200. Based on a REC price of $50, the same system would receive $7750.

“Solar Credits will significantly reduce the cost of going solar at home,” Senator Wong said.

Suppliers of solar panel systems will, in most cases, offer a discount on the price of the system in return for the Solar Credits. Households considering installing solar panels are encouraged to shop around for the best deal.

Solar Credits are available to households, businesses and community groups for eligible small-scale renewable energy systems, including rooftop solar panels and small-scale wind and micro hydro systems. The scheme will be backdated to include eligible systems installed from 9 June 2009.

The RET is designed to deliver on the Government’s commitment to ensure that 20 per cent of Australia’s electricity supply is from renewable sources by 2020. The legislation now in place increases the current Renewable Energy Target by more than four times, reaching 45,000 gigawatt-hours in 2020.

“This means that in ten years’ time, the amount of electricity coming from renewable sources like solar, wind and geothermal will be about equal to Australia’s current household electricity use,” Senator Wong said.

The RET regulations which are now in force have also been designed to prevent inappropriately large solar and heat pump water heaters being installed to create excessive RECs. The Regulations now require statutory declarations to ensure that, for units with a capacity over 700 litres, the unit is appropriately sized for its intended use and that there is an intention that it remain in its original configuration and location for the life of the unit.

Applications for Solar Credits can be made to the Office of the Renewable Energy Regulator. Further details are available at www.orer.gov.au .


----------



## sunboy (25 September 2009)

from "Trading Markets" :

Hunt for bargains

Sep 15, 2009 (The Australian - ABIX via COMTEX) -- AUSTF | Quote | Chart | News | PowerRating --
Australian investors in the stock market are advised to not rely on measurements such as price-to-earnings ratio as an indicator of true value. This is especially true during the global financial crisis and the recent recovery of share prices.
Among the recommendations of experts are Qmastor, NetComm, Solco, Austin Engineering, and Thorn Group.

Publication Date: 16 September 2009

STANDARD AND POOR'S ASX 200 INDEX
STANDARD AND POOR'S ASX 300 INDEX
CITIGROUP PTY LTD
PAPERLINX LIMITED - ASX PPX
ELDERS LIMITED - ASX ELD
FAIRFAX MEDIA LIMITED - ASX FXJ
AUSTEREO GROUP LIMITED - ASX AEO
PACIFIC BRANDS LIMITED - ASX PBG
SUNCORP-METWAY LIMITED - ASX SUN
ONESTEEL LIMITED - ASX OST
BLUESCOPE STEEL LIMITED - ASX BSL
QANTAS AIRWAYS LIMITED - ASX QAN
TOWER LIMITED - ASX TWR
CHALLENGER FINANCIAL SERVICES GROUP LIMITED - ASX CGF
TABCORP HOLDINGS LIMITED - ASX TAH
TATTS GROUP LIMITED - ASX TTS
TELSTRA CORPORATION LIMITED - ASX TLS
TELECOM CORPORATION OF NEW ZEALAND LIMITED - ASX TEL
PREMIER INVESTMENTS LIMITED - ASX PMV
GOODMAN FIELDER LIMITED - ASX GFF
WESTFIELD GROUP - ASX WDC
QMASTOR LIMITED - ASX QML
NETCOMM LIMITED - ASX NTC
*SOLCO LIMITED - ASX SOO*
AUSTIN ENGINEERING LIMITED - ASX ANG
THORN GROUP LIMITED - ASX TGA
WISE OWL AUSTRALIA PTY LTD
SILVER LAKE RESOURCES LIMITED - ASX SLR
ANDEAN RESOURCES LIMITED - ASX AND
HIGHLANDS PACIFIC LIMITED - ASX HIG
TFS CORPORATION LIMITED - ASX TFC
CASH CONVERTERS INTERNATIONAL - ASX CCV

http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/...0News/2529167/


----------



## skc (10 October 2009)

sunboy said:


> from "Trading Markets" :
> 
> Hunt for bargains
> 
> ...




Seriously Sunboy... can you just post about SOO in the SOO thread? 

Only after I have done some analysis on the SOO thread that I saw your ramp / analyses here. Don't you think you would enjoy a forum where topics are organised under the proper heading?

Whilst we all wish that a share will go up in price as a result of our action on stock forums, I rather trust it is the anlysis behind it that causes the movements.


----------



## alter1217 (10 October 2009)

Hmm, SOO has gone up 100% in the past month, the price is now 15 cents. maybe sunboys onto something. but then again, maybe not. I'll keep watching.


----------



## sunboy (19 October 2009)

Yes, the 100% increase was only the result of the adaption of the stock price due to important company news and new developments like the dividend occurence. The increase is the consequence of a sustainable company development over the last two years, this has nothing to do with a ramp.
I only mentioned SOO because it is my favourite for Australia for the next 12 months. If you compare the chart and the strong dynamic my aim of 0,60$ is realistic. So you are right,keep on watching.

The topic is solar stocks, so can you give your opinion about solar industries and the chances for the next years? Or do you have other favourites like wind energy or anything else?
What are the companies with the best development possibilities in Australia?
 Please give me your opinion.


----------



## sunboy (27 October 2009)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091023/pdf/31lk9gmr2tzkr0.pdf

If you are interested in, please have a look at Solco ´s report. Not bad!

Which company can you recommend?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (2 December 2009)

Interesting thread, im a little interested in Solco now. How many shares make up a minimum purchase? What are the leading solar companies in Australia?


----------



## sunboy (4 March 2010)

Still surprised about the constant growing profit? Not me!!




Solco’s performance over the first half of fiscal year 2010
Solco has continued to improve its financial performance during the six months to 31 December 2009. This was
after a period of restructuring during fiscal year 2007, followed by consolidation resulting in a small maiden profit
in 2008, sales and profit growth in 2009, and distribution of our first dividend early in 2010.
During the first half of the financial year, Solco grew its revenue to $14.8 million, a 30% increase on the same
period of last financial year, however a decrease of 9% on the prior half year. This revenue decrease was largely
due to delays in customer purchases due to a significant holdup in Solar Homes and Communities Rebate approval
process by the government and price reductions in PV panels. Careful management of expenses and product gross
margins ensured net profit grew 15% on the prior half year and 228% on the same period last financial year to a
record $1.56 million.
Key financial performance indicator outcomes for its operations for the 6 months to 31 December 2009, with
comparative performance for the two prior periods are set out in the table below.
Key Performance
Indicator
Relevant 6 month period ($’000)
01/07/09 to 31/12/09 (Reviewed) 01/01/09 to 30/06/09 (Unaudited) 01/07/08 to 31/12/08 (Reviewed)
Revenue 14,834 16,359 11,420
EBITDA 1,597 1,367 498
EBIT 1,576 1,332 475
NP 1,558 1,316 475
Earnings per Share 0.78 cents 0.66 cents 0.24 cents
Dividends per Share 0.25 cents 0 cents 0 cents
Primary revenue growth was driven by product demand due to the increased installation of mainly domestic solar
photovoltaic (PV) systems across Australia. The solar PV market should easily exceed 60 megawatts for calendar
year 2009, as compared with 20 megawatts in 2008. This includes 56 megawatts being installed under the highly
successful Solar Homes and Communities Program (SHCP). The SHCP replacement program, Solar Credits, came
into operation in October 2009. However, initial demand was low due to falling REC prices although growth
followed later in the year. Solar panel price reductions have stressed Solco’s total revenue in spite of the increasing
total number of units sold. After declines in prior periods due to the cancellation of some government support
programs and rural sector downturns, Solco’s solar water pumping sales have rebounded due to increased rural
demand and improved system affordability.

complete report :
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100225/pdf/31nyb3k9r8p6bp.pdf 


Keep on sleeping Australia!!


----------



## Dowdy (5 March 2010)

Sunboy, do you work for Solco?

You keep recommending it saying it's a great stock and if we took your advice back in 2006 when you bought 100,0000 shares they would now be down nearly 70%

Are you trying to recommend everyone to buy the stock so you can recoup your losses? 

Solar is the future but right now it's crap. If you want to see the future of solar look at companies like *Nanosolar* and *Konarka* -both of which are not listed. Look them up on youtube. Thin film printable solar cells. Manufactured like the newspaper.


----------



## sunboy (17 March 2010)

Yes, I am the CEO of Solco

No, my intention for this chat is that I want to have discussions considering solar or generally renewable energy companies. Thank you for your two recommendations. I am afraid , they are not listed but the two companies show the great possibility within a country where the inhabitants are not aware about the potential of this market.
I only gave Solco as an example. Solco turned from a non-profit company to a small star with a profit of 3-4 Mio $. Furthermore a dividend was distributed. This is a perfect example for growing and sustainable business. (My stocks are not important.) Quality is important, the future will show the logical consequence. Solco has a current P/E ratio of 4. The peer group has a value of 20. That ´s enough from my side.
So beside the hints in the last statement, I am afraid Australia is very unaware and inactive. Who has other solar/wind/geothermal energy stocks in his portfolio? That would be interesting.
What is your favourite?


----------



## sunboy (7 July 2010)

Sounds gooooood

Tue, 6 Jul 2010 09:47:00 +1000       17 hours, 52 minutes ago

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 6 July 2010 PROFIT GUIDANCE Solco on track for record profit of $3.15 million Solco Limited (ASX: SOO) is pleased to provide profit guidance for the 2010 financial year, with the Company expecting to report a profit before tax of $3.15 million for the 12 months to 30 June 2010. The result, which is subject to finalisation and audit, would represent a 76% increase on the previous financial year. Group turnover for the year is expected to be $34.5 million, a 24% increase on the previous corresponding period.

Solco’s stronger trading performance in FY10 occurred on the back on increased demand for the company’s solar energy products, which it wholesales and distributes nationally. The result also demonstrates Solco’s ability to maintain a robust growth path while preserving its strong operating margins. It also represents the second consecutive year of profit growth since the finalisation of the restructure of Solco’s board and senior management team in 2008.

Solco has achieved the FY2010 earnings growth despite facing significant challenges during the year, including downward pressure on product prices, exchange rate fluctuations and stock shortages. Solco’s stock management, tight control over overheads and foreign exchange risk management minimised the effect on profit margins. Outlook for FY2011 The solar renewable market in Australian has grown markedly in the past 3 years, supported by government incentives, rapidly falling product prices, rising energy costs, and community awareness.

Solco expects this situation to continue in FY2011. However, until grid parity is reached, which puts solar on an equal cost footing to conventional energy, unforeseen changes in government policies may have a dampening effect on the market. David Richardson, Chairman said “I’m extremely pleased with Solco’s continued ability to deliver profitable growth within its core business.

This places the team at Solco in a solid position to drive our next stage of strategic expansion within the expanding renewable energy market.” For further information, please contact Mark Norman, CEO and Managing Director Phone +61 (8) 9334 8100 SOLCO LTD ABN 27 084 656 691 12 Brennan Way, Belmont, Western Australia 6104 Office: 61-8-9334 8108 Freecall 1800 454 161 Fax: 61-8-9334 8199 Web: www.solco.com.au.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (1 August 2010)

In the early 20th century you could easily see that the motor vehicle was the way of the future and was going to change the world. An astute investor may believe that there was big money to be had investing in motor car manfacturers.

However out of the 3000 motor vehicle companies that existed, only 3 remain today.

just because something is going to change the world, does not mean it is automatically going to make a good investment.

I will invest in solar when there is more visability on which companies are going to produce durable longterm returns, and which will disappear.


----------



## SteveinSA (8 August 2010)

laurie said:


> sunboy
> have you any experience with solar panels! for e.g.
> 
> At 15% efficiency 10 panels each measuring 1 meter by 1 meter would power 1.5 bars on an electric heater. 20 panels would power an electric kettle.  This of course assumes that the sun is shining
> ...




Photovoltaic efficiency is now well over 20% and it' on your roof and the pwer generated is free. Compare this to power stations with 30% efficiency, less the losses in transformers and transmission lines. You will be lucky if 5% of the original power generated is available to consumers. With smart grids synchronising power from multiple renewable resources, - no contest.


----------



## pixel (9 August 2010)

SteveinSA said:


> Photovoltaic efficiency is now well over 20% and it' on your roof and the pwer generated is free. Compare this to power stations with 30% efficiency, less the losses in transformers and transmission lines. You will be lucky if 5% of the original power generated is available to consumers. With smart grids synchronising power from multiple renewable resources, - no contest.




Quite agree, Steve - in part from own experience:
When we installed a 1KW PV system on our roof, I calculated (estimated) a payback period of roughly 10 years. Seeing that power costs would continue to go up, I figured that time would come down; but even so, I would've made the investment as it adds value to our house, if ever we need to sell.

After 10 1/2 months and 1500 units produced, the calculation base has indeed changed considerably - even to the point that I consider doubling the capacity. There is firstly the increased feed-in tariff, which almost triples the income from net exports, from about 16c to 47c; moreover, the cost of imported power has meanwhile increased from last year's 17c to a little over 20c. Based on a mix of 1450 units exported and 1750 used ourselves reducing the need to import, the annual pay-back amounts to roughly $1,050. Discounting the initial government co-payment, the system will have cost us about $7,500. You do the math.

PS: Just anticipating the objection that the "true" cost including the government's incentive would be more than double those $7500: I'm aware of that, but I'm not responsible for government's fiscal decisions. I merely take advantage of them where applicable. Just as I take advantage of tax laws if I receive franking credits from dividends paid and taxed by companies, the shares of which I hold.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 August 2010)

SteveinSA said:


> Compare this to power stations with 30% efficiency, less the losses in transformers and transmission lines. You will be lucky if 5% of the original power generated is available to consumers.



Transmission and distribution losses from power station to household consumers rarely exceed 10% of power sent out from the power station. It's lower in densely populated areas, higher in the bush but not excessively so.

Most of that loss occurs in the local distribution network - high voltage transmission is around 96% efficient overall (varies a bit with location etc).


----------



## WhitsundaysWoman (15 October 2010)

Smurf1976 said:


> Transmission and distribution losses from power station to household consumers rarely exceed 10% of power sent out from the power station. It's lower in densely populated areas, higher in the bush but not excessively so.
> 
> Most of that loss occurs in the local distribution network - high voltage transmission is around 96% efficient overall (varies a bit with location etc).




My hubby was reading this thread, and just wanted to clarify this information.  Of the energy liberated by the burning of coal, and the energy generated by hydroelectricity, only 17% of the total was delivered to customers premises.  Figures are from NSW in the early 90s.  Most of the energy lost is in conversion from heat to electricity at power generation.  The efficiency is unlikely to have significantly increased since the early 90s.  Sorry for the off-topic reply.


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 October 2010)

WhitsundaysWoman said:


> My hubby was reading this thread, and just wanted to clarify this information.  Of the energy liberated by the burning of coal, and the energy generated by hydroelectricity, only 17% of the total was delivered to customers premises.  Figures are from NSW in the early 90s.  Most of the energy lost is in conversion from heat to electricity at power generation.  The efficiency is unlikely to have significantly increased since the early 90s.  Sorry for the off-topic reply.



Here in Tasmania, transmission has historically been done as cheaply as possible since it was never the focus of an industry aimed at scaling up baseload energy production and keeping prices low so as to attract industry and create employment (which was the real objective - generating cheap power was just a means of creating jobs in factories).

The end result was that by the 90's we had a very strained transmission system, some of it literally original (ie circa 1916) but we were still only losing only about 6% of total energy generated and much of that was in the local distribution system. That is, losses of about 10% from power stations to houses, or about 4% from power stations to major industry. 

The figures you quote for NSW largely relate to losses at the power stations which are in the order of two thirds of the energy contained in the coal. Plus losses running pumped storage schemes etc, and additional losses when power stations aren't efficiently loaded. That is, they are mostly losses in generation rather than transmission or distribution. You would still have those losses even if you lived literally next to a major power station, since the losses are at the power station itself. 

Coal-fired generation (and gas or oil or nuclear) is inherently inefficient with large losses. That loss is in electricity generation itself, not transmitting it to the end users (except remote areas etc where transmission losses can be quite high).

With the system as it exists today, it is quite possible to transmit electricity from Qld into NSW then into Victoria and then to Tas or SA. But most of the losses occur before it gets out of the power station. The loss between Vic and Tas, for example, is 5.5% at the extreme (usually lower - it depends on actual transfer volumes).


----------



## roland (15 October 2010)

Not sure if this has been noted, but if you are interested in solar, then the Spanish have been utilising a system of solar with liquid salt for heat storage through non solar periods, i.e. night time. Potentially a base load system: http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=how-to-use-solar-energy-at-night


----------



## sunboy (17 November 2010)

Thank you for your interesting discussions. Don ´t forget the home market guys!!

ASX Announcement
16 November 2010
SOLCO DECLARES DIVIDEND PAYMENT
50% increase on FY2009 dividend payment
Solco Limited (ASX: SOO) is pleased to announce a dividend payment for shareholders of 0.375
cents per share relating to the financial period ending 30 June 2010, following a second consecutive
year of record profit and growth.
The Company, an established and profitable solar energy wholesale supplier, will provide
shareholders with a total dividend of approximately AUD$750,000, a 50% increase on its maiden
dividend payment in 2009.
Dividend details
Amount: 0.375 cents ($0.00375) per share
Franked/ Unfranked: Unfranked
Record Date: 26th November 2010
Anticipated payment date: 18 January 2011
Solco’s Chief Executive Officer Mark Norman said he was pleased to continue providing strong
shareholders returns.
“We believe this dividend payment reflects Solco’s growing status as profitable company - and a
leading entity within Australia’s wholesale solar energy supply sector. In the last financial year we
achieved a record 84% increase in profit before tax, and are pleased to reward our shareholders for
their continued support,” said Mr Norman.
“Through the continued growth of our core divisions and the expansion of our national sales
network and capabilities, we are currently on track to sustain this growth in the 2011 financial
year.”
ENDS


----------



## damien275x (7 December 2010)

Sunboy, give it up

You've spent the last 4 years of your life talking up a stock that has gone nowhere but down over this period.

How sad and pathetic.


----------



## explod (7 December 2010)

damien275x said:


> Sunboy, give it up
> 
> You've spent the last 4 years of your life talking up a stock that has gone nowhere but down over this period.
> 
> How sad and pathetic.




Sorry but have to agree.  Solar just does not have the sentiment or the grunt to overcome the current expansionist mentality.  

As an investor you have to go with the flow.

Interesting that nuclear has hit the discussions again.  As much as many hate the idea it has the grunt needed to replace coal in the shorter term.  I am talking 8 to 10 years of course to come on line.

In the longer run a combination of thermal, wave, wind or solar may get there, but on current needs they are p.......  against the breeze.

And I am a member of the Greens mind you.  To get anywhere across the entire globe common sense needs to prevail


----------



## pixel (7 December 2010)

I wouldn't call SOO "pathetic". OK, so the chart went South from the High in 2007 until November 08; but about 95% of all stocks went down during that period. Recovering from a low 2c to where they're now is satisfactory, and a lot of ASX companies would sell their grandmothers for a rise like that.



Do they really have 200M shares issued? If so, the daily turnover suggests holders have a higher opinion of their company than non-holders. "Tightly held" some people call it. Now, if the ascending triangle were to follow the rules and break to the upside, I'd be happy to get a foot in at 13-14c. Must set an alert.


----------



## skc (8 December 2010)

damien275x said:


> Sunboy, give it up
> 
> You've spent the last 4 years of your life talking up a stock that has gone nowhere but down over this period.
> 
> How sad and pathetic.




Damien it's ok to disagree but it's a bit rude to call somebody sad and pathetic just because they made a wrong call or two...

Pixel - In case you are interested in actual numbers on the SOO thread I have posted a few times there in the past (if you haven't been there already).


----------



## pixel (9 December 2010)

skc said:


> Pixel - In case you are interested in actual numbers on the SOO thread I have posted a few times there in the past (if you haven't been there already).




I have heen there - now 

btw, I hold a small position SOO myself.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (12 December 2010)

Been reading this thread for a while, and while I don't think Australia is ready to wake up yet, I think the rest of the World is ....... finally.  And they're waking up to solar thermal, not PV.

The Cancun conference seems to be achieving some breakthroughs, and I reckon it's a marker of changed sentiment towards climate change and renewable energies.  

The opportunities will be found primarily in overseas markets, not here.  Big business and governments here are stuck in old fashioned world views.

copied from gigaom.com- 

 eSolar: With a fresh $130 million from Google, Idealab and Oak, eSolar says it has “secured land rights” in the southwestern United States to produce over 1 GW of power and will have a power plant up and running later this year in southern California. The company uses a central power tower surrounded by smaller-than-usual heliostats, allowing the company to build 25 MW clusters.

Ausra: Ausra has attracted a lot of media attention for both its rapid expansion from Australia to the States and its big name investors, Khosla and Kleiner, who’ve invested $70 million — and Ausra is already looking for $150 million in Series C. Ausra’s Compact Linear Fresnel Reflector technology uses cheap, flat mirrors to heat tubes of water. The startup has plans for a manufacturing facility near Las Vegas and has signed a power purchase agreement with PG&E for 177 MW from Ausra’s farm in San Luis Obispo County, Calif.

Stirling Energy Systems: Stirling has two large pending projects. Solar One in the Mojave Desert will have 500 MW of capacity, with the option to expand to 850 MW while Solar Two, sited in the Imperial Valley near El Centro, Calif., will have 300 MW of capacity with the option to expand up to 900 MW. Each site is contracted for a 20-year power purchase agreement with Southern California Edison and San Diego Gas & Electric, respectively. It also just raised a whopping $100 million from NTR plc.

Infinia: With 25 years of Stirling engine experience, Infinia has a gaggle of A-list backers including Vinod Khosla’s Khosla Ventures, Bill Gross’ Idealab and Paul Allen’s Vulcan Capital; it’s raised $66.5 million to date. Infinia’s technology is similar to Stirling’s and uses mirrored concentrator dishes to track the sun and reflect its rays into a highly efficient Stirling heat engine.

SolarReserve: Spun out from aerospace giant Hamilton Sundstrand, itself a subsidiary of United Technologies Corp., SolarReserve is one of the most recent entrants. Its technology, developed by rocket maker Rocketdyne, uses molten salt to store energy and produce power round the clock. SolarReserve plans to have its first solar plant online by the end of 2010. SolarReserve has not disclosed any outside investors or funding but is working with DOE money.

Solel: With a massive $105 million investment from Ecofin, Solel has recently announced a plans for a $140 million construction facility in Spain. The company has an agreement with PG&E for 553 MW from Solel’s Mojave Solar Park which uses parabolic trough technology and is scheduled for completion in 2011. Solel’s parabolic trough technology has been around for decades and has been used in test plants for 20 years.

BrightSource: Based in Oakland, Calif., BrightSource just signed a massive deal wit PG&E for 500 MW of solar thermal power with option for another 400 MW (totally 900 MW). BrightSource, with its Israeli subsidiary, has an impressive list of investors — VantagePoint Venture Partners, Morgan Stanley, Draper Fisher Jurvetson, J.P. Morgan, and Chevron Technology Ventures — but has announced less than $50 million in funding. BrightSource’s technology uses a central power tower surrounded by heliostats in what it calls “solar power clusters,” each of which can produce 100 MW of energy.

SkyFuel: Using parabolic-trough technology, SkyFuel says its secret lies in its cheap “ReflecTech” mirrored lining, which it says is stronger and cheaper than glass and mirrors. We’re still waiting to hear about SkyFuel’s projects, but last we heard G.C. Andersen Partners was leading a second round of financing for the Albuquerque, N.M.-based startup.

Abengoa Solar: Part of Spanish renewable energy giant Abengoa, this solar subsidiary has signed on to provide 280 MW of solar thermal power to Arizona Public Service from a plant near Gila Bend, Ariz., scheduled for completion in 2011.

FPL Energy: FPL has just filed for a 250 MW plant in the Mojave with plans to scale it up to 850 MW by 2015. The plant, called the Beacon Solar Energy Project, will use parabolic-trough technology. FPL, along with Carlyle and Sunray, also have a 354 MW Solar Energy Generating Systems plant. FPL operates natural gas, wind, solar, hydroelectric and nuclear power plants.

Acciona: Another Spanish renewable energy player, Acciona has a 64 MW plant called Nevada Solar One outside Las Vegas that was one of the first large-scale solar thermal plants in the United States.


----------



## Caveman (4 May 2011)

To me this solar industry seems to be dependant on goverment handouts,and most installers are sole traders anyway.Can anyone point me to a solar stock that is say paying a 6% dividend on current price?


----------



## tothemax6 (4 May 2011)

SteveinSA said:


> Photovoltaic efficiency is now well over 20% and it' on your roof and the pwer generated is free. Compare this to power stations with 30% efficiency, less the losses in transformers and transmission lines. You will be lucky if 5% of the original power generated is available to consumers. With smart grids synchronising power from multiple renewable resources, - no contest.



The power density is the issue. It is still more expensive to produce solar cells per kW than it is to produce coal stations and distribution grids.


----------



## sunboy (1 July 2011)

28 June 2011

ASX Announcement

SOLCO FORECASTS RECORD REVENUE AND PROFIT FOR FY2011

Highlights:
• Forecast record revenue of $52 million for FY2011
• Revenue growth of more than 50 per cent on FY2010
• Forecast record pre-tax profit of nearly $3.6 million
• Record breaking sales of products during May
• Investment in Projects and Power Divisions reflects market opportunities
• Solar system cost reductions continue to present upside in making solar power
appealing to the market

Solco Limited (ASX: SOO) (“Solco” or “the Company”) is pleased to provide profit
guidance for the 2011 financial year. The Company expects to report a pre-tax profit of
nearly $3.6 million for the 12 months to 30 June 2011 or approximately 6.9 per cent.
The forecast revenue of approximately $52 million represents more than 50 per cent
growth from $34.5 million in 2010. This is a result of increased demand for the
Company’s solar products as well as securing several exclusive distribution
agreements with international manufacturers.
Executive Chairman David Richardson said that the upside in the solar industry is now
becoming clear, with demand from consumers who are facing rising power prices being
complemented by a strong Australian dollar and lower prices for manufactured
products.
“As the price of solar panels and components continue to fall rapidly, solar power
systems are becoming increasingly affordable at the same time as the cost of
electricity generated by traditional means is rising steadily around the nation. This
means there is potential to reach the point known as ‘grid parity’ faster than
anticipated. As solar becomes increasingly competitive with traditional power, a
sustainable market for residential and commercial photovoltaic solar systems is
becoming a nearer-term reality,” he said.
In January 2011, the Board appointed Executive Director Mark Norman to head the
Company’s Power Division and assist John Hebenton, the newly appointed Executive
Manager of the Projects Division. Both Divisions are working closely together to better
position Solco to have a significant presence in the commercial power generation
market as grid parity is attained.
“We aim to build, own and operate grid, hybrid, mini-grid and remote solar projects,
capitalising on a major growth period for the solar power generation market.” Mr
Richardson said.
“Our investment in this area is progressing well and we are receiving considerable
interest from a very wide range of organisations seeking to involve Solco in their power
projects in either a development role or long-term operator,”
In January 2011 the Company’s Solar Pumps Division entered into an exclusive supply
agreement with international solar pump manufacturer Lorentz. Following this
agreement, the Board approved the establishment of a National Sales and Marketing
team to grow the solar pumps business across a range of sectors from mining and
agriculture to commercial and residential.
To reflect the strong growth outlook in its Solar Products division, Solco has also
continued to invest in its national sales network with the strengthening of the
management team in Queensland and Victoria.

Outlook for FY2012
Continuing growth in all areas of the solar market, combined with falling prices for
components of solar systems and a continuing strong trend for the Australian dollar
provide a positive outlook for the Products Division. However, the Federal
Government’s reduction of the multiplier under the RET scheme at 30 June 2011 may
inject some uncertainty into the solar power sector at the start of the new financial year.
A range of opportunities that have already been presented to the Projects and Power
Division mean that the Company’s investment in this area is expected to produce
results during the year that will contribute to both revenue and profit.
ENDS


----------



## bob99 (4 August 2011)

sunboy said:


> 28 June 2011
> 
> ASX Announcement
> 
> SOLCO FORECASTS RECORD REVENUE AND PROFIT FOR FY2011




I have wasted 30 mins of my life I will never get back reading this shameless thread of self-promoting nonsense.

However, I see this "record revenue" has translated into a massive nothing in share value. And going back over the past 12mths, the only movement has been down. I do take my hat off to you though, your constant and relentless banging away is commendable, however few, if anyone is listing to you, including me. Hopefully I might revisit this thread again in 12 months and something might have changed, yet my money is better elsewhere.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (4 August 2011)

Caveman said:


> To me this solar industry seems to be dependant on goverment handouts,and most installers are sole traders anyway.Can anyone point me to a solar stock that is say paying a 6% dividend on current price?




origin energy is probably your best best, but it is only paying 3.5% (100% franked) on current price and is at the expensive side.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 August 2011)

Tysonboss1 said:


> origin energy is probably your best best, but it is only paying 3.5% (100% franked) on current price and is at the expensive side.



Origin is however primarily involved in other activities. 

Oil and natural gas exploration and production. Electricity generation at conventional large power stations. LPG distribution and retail. Electricity and gas retail. They also install solar but that isn't the main part of their business.


----------



## skc (2 March 2012)

It is important to keep in mind regulatory risks in any investment... especially those that rely heavily on government incentives.



> LISTED solar stocks gushed red ink yesterday with Dyesol, CBD Energy and Solco all reporting first-half losses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/business/trou...their-shine-20120301-1u5wd.html#ixzz1nuGxTjsF


----------



## Lantern (2 March 2012)

http://reneweconomy.com.au/2012/sola...-picture-78721



Solco, a WA-based company, saw its results swing from a profit to a loss of $3.8 million in the half, and it is now predicting a near 50 per cent slump in sales for the year to $27 million from $52 million. But its latest announcement shows the industry is still trying to get to grips with the scale of the slump – the latest revenue forecast is 15 per cent below its prediction of just one month ago.


----------

